# Strictly Come Dancing 2009



## felixthecat (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I know its a month away, but I have just got unaccountably excited hearing that Joe Calzaghe will be dancing with the gorgeous Christina. Sad, ain't it? I have visions of a lycra clad Joe doing latin......

Anyone else interested?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm in a quandary.  I love Aleesha, but I don't think they should have got rid of Arleen. Should I watch or not?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm in a quandary.  I love Aleesha, but I don't think they should have got rid of Arleen. Should I watch or not?



I think watch - but have a bit of a moan to yourself that Arlene is no longer a judge. That is what I am going to do 

Who are the other contestants btw?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think watch - but have a bit of a moan to yourself that Arlene is no longer a judge. That is what I am going to do
> 
> Who are the other contestants btw?


Who am I kidding?  I'll be watching.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Who are the other contestants btw?



Still a lot of speculation. I've heard fairly definitely Phil Tuffnell (who will no doubt be this years John Sergeant), Linda Bellingham, Jo (Mrs Ronnie)Wood, Ricky (Gary Hobbs) Groves and Rav Wilding. Some speculation as well about Linford Christie and Fern britton but not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> Still a lot of speculation. I've heard fairly definitely *Phil Tuffnell* (who will no doubt be this years John Sergeant), Linda Bellingham, Jo (Mrs Ronnie)Wood, Ricky (Gary Hobbs) Groves and Rav Wilding. Some speculation as well about Linford Christie and Fern britton but not sure how accurate that is.



That is wierd because I was listening to Phil Tuffnell commentate on the Ashes yesterday and was trying to remember what reality TV show he had been in and I wondered if he'd ever done Strictly!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> I've heard fairly definitely Phil Tuffnell


The _Jungle Celebrity_ guy?  Oh good.  I liked him.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah, but ladies, we all know you're just itching for the chance to see that creepy and rather sleazy-acting Austrailian bloke again.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2009)

Rav Wilding in lycra? 
Holy shit. There should be some sort of a law against that. If only to prevent me from turning into a slobbering mess - AGAIN - while SCD is on. The pinnacle of my perviness was revealed on SCD-ITT a few years ago when Claudia read out one of my remarks to Mark Ramprakash, back in the days when they used to use the Digital Spy SCD forum for comments for the show.
He looked gobsmacked and mortified and Karen Hardy looked just horrified. 
Oooops.
Strangely enough I met Karen Hardy a few months later and in the course of our conversation she mentioned the internetters who go bonkers for SCD. I thought about telling her that I was one, but decided against it, in case she ran away, screaming.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 24, 2009)

i shall be rooting for Joe


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 25, 2009)

Ali Bastian & Brian Fortuna 
Lynda Bellingham & Darren Bennett 
Joe Calzaghe & Kristina Rihanoff 
Natalie Cassidy & Vincent Simone 
Richard Dunwoody & Lilia Kopylova 
Ricky Groves & Erin Boag 
Martina Hingis & Matthew Cutler 
Chris Hollins & Ola Jordan  
Jade Johnson & Ian Waite 
Craig Kelly & Flavia Cacace 
Zoe Lucker & James Jordan 
Laila Rouass & Anton du Beke 
Phil Tufnell & Katya Virshilas 
Ricky Whittle & Natalie Lowe 
Rav Wilding & Aliona Vilani 
Jo Wood & Brendan Cole

 At last Anton hasn't got the token 'older' woman - Laila Rouass is a bit of a stunner. Lots of sports people - should be interesting............


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

Joe Calzaghe and Kristina - that is one attractive pairing (Mr QofG;s likes Ola but I think Kristina is nicer!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't know who Ali Bastian, Craig Kelly and Ricky Whittle are though


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't know who Ali Bastian, Craig Kelly and Ricky Whittle are though



 Neither do I

I'd love to know what Joe C's very possessive, Jordan-esque girlfriend thinks of him being partnered with the luscious Christina


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> Neither do I
> 
> I'd love to know what Joe C's very possessive, Jordan-esque girlfriend thinks of him being partnered with the luscious Christina



Just googled them and - apart from Craig Kelly whose face I recognised - I am none the wiser.

I do hope Joe C. will be good - I quite like him


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Joe Calzaghe and Kristina - that is one attractive pairing (Mr QofG;s likes Ola but I think Kristina is nicer!)



I was sold on Ola when she wore *that* outfit with Andrew Castle last year.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 25, 2009)

Very excited!! but I don;t know who half of them are



felixthecat said:


> Ali Bastian & Brian Fortuna - no idea
> Lynda Bellingham & Darren Bennett
> Joe Calzaghe & Kristina Rihanoff
> Natalie Cassidy & Vincent Simone
> ...



I think Martina Hingis will be very interesting, especially with Matthew - may have a bet on her


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2009)

Vince from Queer As Folk!!

With Flavia!!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 25, 2009)

I have no idea who most of those 'celebs' are. But I will be watching, despite the despicable turfing of Arlene. And there is only one E in Alesha fyi Danny


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 25, 2009)

i know who hardly any of this lot are!

Ali Bastian & Brian Fortuna - name is vaguely there, tho i might be getting muddled with 90s clothing label 'press and bastian'
Lynda Bellingham & Darren Bennett - the oxo mum!  hurrah!
Joe Calzaghe & Kristina Rihanoff - is he a boxer?
Natalie Cassidy & Vincent Simone - sonia off 'enders
Richard Dunwoody & Lilia Kopylova - jockey?
Ricky Groves & Erin Boag - gary off 'enders
Martina Hingis & Matthew Cutler - know the name.  tennis player?
Chris Hollins & Ola Jordan - not a clue
Jade Johnson & Ian Waite - again, no idea
Craig Kelly & Flavia Cacace - and another 'whonow?'
Zoe Lucker & James Jordan - name ringing 'trashy tv' bells - footballers' wives or 'bad girls' or something
Laila Rouass & Anton du Beke - never heardc of her - but as anton's partner, she'll be shit
Phil Tufnell & Katya Virshilas - i know this one.  lazy ex cricketer.
Ricky Whittle & Natalie Lowe - nope.  haven't heard of the pro either
Rav Wilding & Aliona Vilani - who's this?  you all seem to know who he is!
Jo Wood & Brendan Cole - other than marriage, is she a designer?  photographer?


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 26, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i know who hardly any of this lot are!
> 
> Ali Bastian & Brian Fortuna - name is vaguely there, tho i might be getting muddled with 90s clothing label 'press and bastian'
> Lynda Bellingham & Darren Bennett - the oxo mum!  hurrah!
> ...



Spangles, between us I think we might know who most of them are! I know all the sportspeople - Joe Calzaghe is not 'a' boxer, he's one of the best the UK has ever produced, Jade Johnson is a stunning tall long jumper, Richard Dunwoody and Martina Hingis, well done, ex jockey and tennis player respectively and both pretty damn good at the height of their careers! 

Laila Rouass is possibly Anton's best partner ever - she's the exotic bit of gorgeousness on Primeval (also apparently an ex 'footballers Wives' but I never watched that....). makes a change from the old dear he usually gets. Rav Wilding - Crimewatch. You won't forget him when you see him in his latin costume I'm sure about that.....


----------



## trashpony (Aug 26, 2009)

Jo Wood is ex-wife of Ronnie Wood. I think she also has an organic skincare line.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 26, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Very excited!! but I don;t know who half of them are
> 
> 
> 
> I think Martina Hingis will be very interesting, especially with Matthew - may have a bet on her


The Daily Express is annoyed because of her "drug ban" past.  Its front page tells us this constitutes a "row".  

(I didn't open it to find out what her drug ban shame was, or why this means she shouldn't show her face in public ever again).


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 26, 2009)

Ali Bastian was in Hollyoaks, then in one of the police-based soap/drama thingies.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you, felix.

ok - so this leaves:


Chris Hollins
Craig Kelly - is this who someone was saying was in queer as folk?  didn't watch that...
Ricky Whittle


also, i knew Karen was out, but camilla too?  the reigning champion?  harsh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> Thank you, felix.
> 
> ok - so this leaves:
> 
> ...



Chris Hollins is a sports reporter for BBC Breakfast News - I quite like him because he is funny and a bit camp but I know others who find him realy, really annoying.

Yep, Craig Kelly was in "Queer of Folk" - I recognised his face when i saw a pic of him but that is all

Ricky Whittle was in "Hollyoaks" I think but didn't mean much to me when I saw his details on the SCD homepage - quite nice looking though so...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/video/week1_draw.shtml

Strictly on a Friday and no Sunday shows, will that help viewing figures?

Although this does actually make me quite happy as I am not allowed to watch it with the other half around and so Sky+ it.  When the results show was on a Sunday I would have to not listen to the news or look at a paper or read Urban on Mondays as I wouldnt get to watch it until the Monday night.  This invariably failed and I found out who had gone before I watched it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 26, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> Ali Bastian & Brian Fortuna
> Lynda Bellingham & Darren Bennett
> Joe Calzaghe & Kristina Rihanoff
> Natalie Cassidy & Vincent Simone
> ...


I have heard of Lynda Bellingham, Phil Tufnell, and Martina Hingis.

I feel like that's quite an achievement


----------



## Espresso (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never watched a series of SCD where I knew all of the celebs at the start, so this line up isn't too much different - for me - from any other year's.

Fer instance, if you look back at all the previous winners, the only one I knew at the start of the series was Jill Halfpenny, from when she was in Coronation St. 
I couldn't have picked Alesha Dixon out of a line up before SCD. I don't watch cricket so I'd never clapped eyes Darren Gough or Mark Ramprakash. And as for Tom Chambers or Natasha Kaplinsky? Nevverurdovem.


----------



## hendo (Aug 29, 2009)

I wonder where Tom Chambers has gone. So many Strictly 'stars' disappear after the show. I hope he's not in 'Doctors'. 

I am thinking about buying a new flat screen TV so I can watch this new series in HD splendour.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 29, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> Neither do I
> 
> I'd love to know what Joe C's very possessive, Jordan-esque girlfriend thinks of him being partnered with the luscious Christina



Apparently the girlfriend has split from Joe C, or vice versa, since Strictly rehearsals started...


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2009)

I really hope Zoe Lucker is a hit and it prompts ITV (or Dave) into repeating Footballers Wives. She was truly brilliant in that.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 17, 2009)

ok - click here for a short (2 and a half min) film of the slebs in training.  Jade looks amazing, Jo Wood is awful, and I recognised loads more of them than I thought.

Proper excitednow - but family wedding weekend means i won't be able to catch up til sunday!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 17, 2009)

btw - did you all know about the cristina rhianoff / vincent simone scandal?  what a bastard!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 17, 2009)

What?? What??  Did he do the dirty on her?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> btw - did you all know about the cristina rhianoff / vincent simone scandal?  what a bastard!



No - no - what has he done 

I knew he and his pregnant girlfriend split up but didn't know about him and Kristina.

I liked Vincent last series but if he has hurt Kristina - who I think is lovely and I got quite upset for her when she was having a cry over the whole John Sargeant thing  - he will be out of my heart forever


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2009)

Jo Wood always reminded me a little of Patsy in AbFab, actually so did Ron. Lynda Bellingham will do much better with the mature lady demographic as she's proper old skool and works her specific audience to death. A proper slapper (in the stage sense rather than the promiscuity).

Joe Calzaghe and Richard Dunwoody are both fantastic athletes, totally focused and ridiculously single-minded. Martina Hingis obviously used to be, can't say now.

Phil Tufnell's presumably intended as the joker.

The rest, no idea. 

I think the audience might warm to Richard Dunwoody. How Joe Calzaghe does might depend on how much he turns on the 'ladies man' stuff and how a light entertainment audience respond.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

I reckon Jo Wood is a realy name dropper be interesting to see how she copes with 'bad boy' Brendan.

I am looking forward to Chris Hollins - I think he'll be rubbish but I like him when he is on Breakfast News. In fact I think he has Joe Calzaghe as a guest tomorrow morning. Also he is dancing with Ola and though I personally don't think she is as good looking as Kristina she does have rather pneumatic breasts which I find fascinating 

I am so unfeasibly excited about the news series of SCD, I can't tell ya!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 17, 2009)

Me76 said:


> What?? What??  Did he do the dirty on her?





QueenOfGoths said:


> No - no - what has he done
> 
> I knew he and his pregnant girlfriend split up but didn't know about him and Kristina.
> 
> I liked Vincent last series but if he has hurt Kristina - who I think is lovely and I got quite upset for her when she was having a cry over the whole John Sargeant thing  - he will be out of my heart forever



according to cristina he never told her he had a girlfriend, pregnant or otherwise, and so blithely entered into an affair with her, with her thinking he was free.  

I've bookmarked the strictly page of digital spy.  it's ace.

also you can apply for the draw for tickets to the blackpool show here.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 17, 2009)

isn't Craig Kelly whathisface in Corrie now? I loved him in Queer as Folk, but his Corrie character really sucks.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2009)

Bumping to the front page


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'bad boy' Brendan.


I spent an hour with him once, a few years ago now -  it was when I didn't have a tv so didn't know about the show. I don't remember much other than he was commuting to Bristol to practice with his Strictly partner and he lived just off the high steet in Wallington. He explained about the show; seemed a very normal affable Kiwi to me, nice fellar.

I presume he's a bad boy because he likes to win and is tough with his partners?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2009)

First couple: I quite enjoyed that. _Loved_ the song, like the new girl too


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2009)

Am I really the only one watching this? Come on people!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Am I really the only one watching this? Come on people!



I have been watching but Mr. QofG's was hogging the computer so I couldn't comment 

Thought Ali Bastian and the lovely Brian Fortuna were great. I also liked Chris Hollins and Ola, they did really well.

As for Joe Calzaghe...oh dear


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2009)

Ali Bastian is the obvious front runner so far (despite that hideous middle-aged cap sleeve thing she was wearing). Glad to see she's with the 'tuna, they could be a winning team

Poor old Kristina, she's so good that she can (almost) make anyone look vaguely half-decent, so she gets paired with duffers each time.

Jade Johnson has potential.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Ali Bastian is the obvious front runner so far (despite that hideous middle-aged cap sleeve thing she was wearing). Glad to see she's with the 'tuna, they could be a winning team
> 
> Poor old Kristina, she's so good that she can (almost) make anyone look vaguely half-decent, so she gets paired with duffers each time.
> 
> Jade Johnson has potential.



We both commented that they made Ali Bastian look quite frumpy when she is a really lovely looking girl. And I shall be calling Brian the 'tuna from now on 

I hope Jade does well, I really like the idea of her having a kind of break from Olympic training in order to do Strictly 

I am not sure Alesha has added a lot to the panel I'm afraid, they should have stuck with Arlene.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2009)

V true about Alesha, I love her and all but she's no pro. Funny how none of the male judges got bumped for a younger, less experienced face.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> V true about Alesha, I love her and all but she's no pro. Funny how none of the male judges got bumped for a younger, less experienced face.



Oh don't, makes me so cross 

I have a large piece of worktop in front of the telly at the mo which means I could only see top halves of the dancers' bodies 

Am hoping it will be gone by next week ...

Yes Bastian was great but I reckon it might go to a bloke this year


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

First time I’m watching this show but it’s all about Ricky Whittle for me - looks the winner at this stage.


Felt sorry for the Russian bird as she’s gone from carthorse to donkey.

On the Shagometer, I wouldn’t like to be in Ian Waite’s shoes; I sense Jade might be a tad predatory . . . 

Can anyone help me with the ref to GMTV, obviously a previous contestant?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> First time I’m watching this show but it’s all about Ricky Whittle for me - looks the winner at this stage.
> 
> 
> Felt sorry for the Russian bird as she’s gone from carthorse to donkey.
> ...



I think there have been a number of contestants over the years - Andrew Castle last year and that woman who is married to that ex-labour spin doctor neither of whose names I can remember  - from GMTV and they have always done badly


Oh - on the Brendan 'bad boy Cole thing I am sure a lot of it is for TV but I think it also stems from his 'close friendhip' with Natasha Kaplinsky in the first series and that he can be a bit fiesty with the judges, and his partners, at times.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks! 

Fwiw, I don't know if it's common knowledge but it was a very popular BBC meme that Natasha often liked her work colleagues.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Can anyone help me with the ref to GMTV, obviously a previous contestant?



Fiona Phillips, Kate Garraway and Andrew Castle were the three people I seem to remember all being from GMTV. They were all fairly bad but Fiona Phillips was probably the worst. She was diabolical.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok what about the group dance? Jo Wood - oh dearie dearie me. Poor lass looked like she didn't know where she was, what day of the week it was or right foot from left. Richard Dunwoody was in his own little world, somewhere a long long way from anywhere that would recognise what a mambo was, but much to my suprise I think Tuffers might not be quite as bad as I suspected he might be.

Anyway, lets see what this week's contestants can do with their latin tonight. BTW did anyone else think that having to perform either a waltz or a tango was a bit unfair? Very very different dances and a bloody site easier to make a simple waltz look good than a simple tango.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2009)

Ooh I like Jade's yellow dress 

Mr. QofG's thinks Ola is wearing too much


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww - Ali Bastian is lovely, and very pretty. More so when she is shown in training than when she has all the performing slap on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2009)

Hurray for Chris and Ola 

Oh dear for Joe and Kristina


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't know how things  work on ths show  but surely the only way Joe Calzaghe can still be in it is if most of Wales phoned in.

Well done Len for saving Rav as Aliona Vilani is fecking gorgeous.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2009)

Lynda and her partner and Joe and Kristna should have been in the dance off imo.

I like Joe Calzaghe but he really was rubbish. Wonder of he is still the bookies favourite


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Don't know how things  work on ths show  but surely the only way Joe Calzaghe can still be in it is if most of Wales phoned in.



I think thats probably what happened.

I love Chris and Ola - they're my favourites!!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2009)

ok - just caught up with both shows back-to-back.

I liked rav's tango music too - aliona looks great fun, that dress with the 
butterflies on the back was lovely.

loved all the pro dances, but hated katherine jenkins - the visiting celeb is always so dull.

i had to watch ali bastian's waltz again, as i hadn't paid any attention, and she got all these good comments.  I thought it must've been cos i was so distracted by the abortion of a dress she was wearing (stretch lace and a grey net ra-ra skirt?)  but then i watched it again and i ended up switching off before the end.  she's sweet in training, but very boring to watch - and i drifted out again in her rumba.  tbf - both pretty dull dances to start with - but she doesn't have much sparkle in herself.

Kalzaghe was comically awful - sshades even of john seargeant - but how steamy is some of their rehearsal footage??

I couldn't work out which female pro had gone - other than Karen and Camilla.  It was hayley holt - whonow?  exactly.

speaking of camilla, i suddenly got a lump in my throat when tom started dancing.  Brought it all back.

i thought the right person went - martina hingis seemed like rather a cold fish - tho am sad to see matt out so early.  do you think alesha voted to save him out of partiality?

i thought alesha was alright, as it goes - and not given to those awfully tortured alliterations like arlene - so i shall not be missing la phillips.

next week richard dunwoody will go.  he's utterly out of his depth and i doubt there is any public affection for him.  ricky whittle might have been a good dancer, but he's already irritating me, so i hope he is shit at ballroom or something.  natalie cassidy looks like she's going to go for it.  good lass.  

over on digital spy, they reckon anton will replace bruce forsythe next year.  that'd work - the old bloke is keeping it going, but the jokes are wearing thin.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lynda and her partner and Joe and Kristna should have been in the dance off imo.


But she knows her market and plays to it for all its worth. She'll be around for a few weeks yet, I suspect. Doesn't she work the camera well though. It's clever.


I'm suddenly working out this is about demographics as well. No Jocks, no Irish, so Calzaghe will be around for weeks with (a) the Shagometer already already dangerously near the red and (b) the whole anti-English/Celtic vote.

She must be totally up for it after John Sergeant - bless her.


Love these East European women . . . my Ggggggggoodness!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 19, 2009)

I only watch this programme to see Ian Waite, he's one of the most beautiful men I have ever seen. I love the way he moves.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 19, 2009)

i missed the last two votes on the dance off, i take it Martina has gone? i liked Rav better but i dont think either of them should have been in the bottom. Joe was crap


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 20, 2009)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I only watch this programme to see Ian Waite, he's one of the most beautiful men I have ever seen. I love the way he moves.



I'm another Ian fan Tall, elegant and cheeky with it


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh I like Jade's yellow dress
> 
> Mr. QofG's thinks Ola is wearing too much



I agree with Mr QofG 

Not enough focus on the dress by the director either...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

I also wondered about the direction occasionally but then remembered it's a totally live show. Very dif game. Having said that you'd think it wouldn't hurt to spend a few seconds with each dancer giving her the up and down. Or longer.


You probably know all this but it's interesting for me; Anton du Berke is almost a local lad:


> He left school at 16 to follow an amateur dancing career. At 17 he decided to specialise in ballroom. And whilst he danced during the evenings and at weekends he had a day job as a salesmen in "The Bed Post" in Petts Wood Kent.


Heh. Rubbish shop.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 20, 2009)

calzaghe was so embarrassingly bad it was almost unwatchable. almost as much fluid movement as a shop dummy. must be the welsh block vote. 
aleesha was pretty awful. saying to the audience 'what do you think?' when asked a question revealed that she's just out of her depth. it's all very replacing 'veteran' women with supposedly more aesthetically pleasing ones when all they have to do is read an autocue but you're really exposed when you do it in a situation where they have to know they're stuff.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2009)

alehsa's one dance related comment was always something along the lines of 'you need to control your arms more', not really that insightful. And with one of them, I'm sure she said that their second dance wasn't as good as the first, but then gave them a higher mark! After the other judges had said that no, actually, it was better.  Arlene at least knew summat about dance.

harsh on Martina to get knocked straight out, she was obviously better than Joe or Lynda, and no worse than Chris or Ricky groves.  Rav did a darned good performance for his dance off tho, and she was only pretty average, so.....

The annoying thing about the direction isn't not showing enough of the dresses, it's not showing enough of the feet when they're actually dancing.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 21, 2009)

belboid said:


> The annoying thing about the direction isn't not showing enough of the dresses, it's not showing enough of the feet when they're actually dancing.



Actually, I agree. 

Except perhaps when it's Ola doing the dancing, OK?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 21, 2009)

I like Ola, I hope she stays in for a long time.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 21, 2009)

while i feel kinda sorry for aleesha, i'm happy to see anything that helps to put a spanner in the works of this ridiculous tv notion that only younger, aesthetically pleasing women should be allowed to have a prominent role - especially on a programme presented by an 81 year old bloke!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd also feel sorry for her if she hadn't take a job paying many thousands to offer advice she's ill-qualified to give. Money for old rope. Bank, laughing, etc.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

Aleisha was slightly better on the Saturday show - though as Belboid said earlier she did say someone's dance was worse than the night before then gave them a higher mark - however she still isn't qualified imo to be on the panel.

If she was there to comment from the point of view of being an ex-contestant/winner when fine but otherwise get Arlene back or someone who knows about the discipline of dancing.

As for Ola - you boys! - though i have to say I probably would too


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2009)

The weekends are enjoyable again and it looks sooo gorgeous on my new HD box!
I think Aleisha is being picked on sliughtly unfairly as it isn;t as if she was the one who sacked Arlene.  Every time she opens her mouth though I just think 'what do you know'.  If I was one of the professional dancers I would just be ignoring everything she said as they have more knowledge in their little toes than she does. 
What kind of fish faces/Mick Jagger impression was Ricky doing on his Saturday night dance??  Very amusing.  
I am glad Martina wenjt as although she wasn't the worst dancer she was the most boring. 
It will be interesting to see if anyone can compete with Ali next week. 
Looking forwward to spending the evenings with Claudia again too.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm just trying to get a sense of the scale of the show. I was thinking particularly about the wardrobe people and also the band and singers - approx. 20 toons a shift atm. I don't even know how many outfits given even those not actually dancing this week were involved in the group thing. I did think the por singers stretched a bit too far for comfort on that Beyonce number. Still  live music !

It's a proper juggernaut, this show.  I'm was talking to myself after the first sentence, wasn't I  . . .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'm just trying to get a sense of the scale of the show. I was thinking particularly about the wardrobe people and also the band and singers - approx. 20 toons a shift atm. I don't even know how many outfits given even those not actually dancing this week were involved in the group thing. I did think the por singers stretched a bit too far for comfort on that Beyonce number. Still  live music !
> 
> It's a proper juggernaut, this show.  I'm was talking to myself after the first sentence, wasn't I  . . .



It Takes Two - the weekday show does quite a few "behind the scenes" reports and it is fascinating.

The costume designers and makers are amazing - all the work they have to do. The costumes are such constructions, especially the the ladies ones which have to be 're-inforced' to provide support but also flexibility.

The singers have come in for some criticism but I like them - they have to adapt to very different styles and I think they do rather well. Though I agree there were a few strectched notes in one of the numbers


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah yeah, I do remember that show from the end of last time. It's all very clever of the BBC, isn't it . . . thanks!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 21, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> I'm another Ian fan Tall, elegant and cheeky with it



Aye, he is rather nice 

Just watching show 2 on iplayer. Agree with spangles' comments on Ali Bastian, she has beautiful lines but she's so wet. Serious personality infusion needed.

I love the new girl pros - Katya is stunning, and so quick!

Hingis was all wrong in her rumba. Flicky arms, prancy legs, no tension or line at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 21, 2009)

Blimey, Katherine Jenkins is AWFUL. Get a tuning fork love.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 21, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> . Agree with spangles' comments on Ali Bastian, she has beautiful lines but she's so wet. Serious personality infusion .



She reminds me a bit of Rachel Stevens - dances well but is as bland as sliced white bread. Maybe she'll develop a bit.....

Wardrobe wise I think that whoever designed Ola's latin costume should get an award for innovative use of electrical tape and ladies hankies.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought Aleisha was allright....generally concise and to the point, comments made within her limitations (i.e no attempt to stray into technical areas) from the perspective of a competition insider who has actually won the bloody thing.....As opposed to let's try to shoehorn some asinine alliteration (see what I did there) into my every muttering whilst getting a wide on over (youthful) male celebritie's torsos.

I watched it chiefly as I was hoping Joe would stick one on the beak of that idiot Revel Horwood


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

Bring on Darcey Bussell!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Bring on Darcey Bussell!



So how is that going to work then?  Will they have 5 judges towards the end?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep. Some might argue it will make 4, plus Alesha. Oooooo controversial . . .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

Loved Phil Tufnell, he has got a louche charm which I thought was great but Ricky Whittle was very good.

Though Aleisha was much better tonight as well.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought the backing band's rendition of Bowies 'Lets Dance' was truly excellent.. too busy listening to it to notice the old lady stumbling around in circles...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2009)

well - my exhaustion-week at work has actually spoiled my strictly experience, and i fell asleep during tuffers.  

i shall have to watch the last iplayer tomorrow - but anyway, other impressions:

loved laila - it actually felt like a tango.  good aul' anton.

thought natalie cassidy cam across really well - likeable, full of personality, and they didn't stitch her up on the dress.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

I really wanted Natalie to do well but it was difficult to like her feet, just seemed a bit inelegant. Tufnall, on the other hand, surprised with his elegance – he had so much time and space.

I don’t know this Laila but she is smoking hot, as is that redhead from Kazakhstan, can’t keep my eyes off of her.

Could be an epic struggle between three couples, Laila and Anton du Petts Wood, the new Aussie bird and Ricky Smooth, Ali and Brian the Shiny Tuna.

Has Bruce got 13 weeks left in him?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 26, 2009)

aleesha seemed much improved last night... almost too much. wonder if she was getting any prompting?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

I wouldn't go that far. She's not stupid, it's entirely possible that she might hit her stride as the show goes on. Perhaps she felt more confident to make more dance-based pronouncements now that the first show is under her belt and she's weathered a week of moaning.

Ricky and Laila were both very good, really loved both their performances. Also loved Natalie's dance, I thought she got the sharpness down quite well.

Lots more dreadful frocks this week  They must have had a job lot of that grey netting from Ali's waltz outfit, it turned up on one of the professionals last night.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2009)

Ricky was astoundingly good, by far the best.  And, yup, Aleesha improved significantly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

Ola appears to be wearing a net curtain....Mr. QofG's is most pleased 

Katya (the new girl with Phil Tuffnell) looks lovely, very nice frock!!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ola appears to be wearing a net curtain....Mr. QofG's is most pleased
> 
> Katya (the new girl with Phil Tuffnell) looks lovely, very nice frock!!



great frock, agreed.  but hasn't tuffers got an odd shaped chest?!

actually, it's not a frock so much as a fringed swimming cossie!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

Tuffers was pretty good again  from what I saw anyway (was running up and down stairs reassuring wailing baby).

Liked Craig's performance, despite his concentration being plain all over his face. WTF is Flavia wearing though? The poor girl. Why would anyone put a stunning woman like her in that weird brass satin bag?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope Craig doesn't go this week - he is quiet but comes across nicely


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

craig is personable and perky - but his dancing is lumpy.

laila - nice frock, shame about the eyemakeup 

oh shit - and the dancing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> craig is personable and perky - but his dancing is lumpy.
> 
> laila - nice frock, shame about the eyemakeup
> 
> oh shit - and the dancing!



She was disappointing after last night - thought the choreography was pretty rubbish too.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She was disappointing after last night - thought the choreography was pretty rubbish too.



anton is weak with latin.  he does that ear-to-ear grin, like it's all a big lark, too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

Can i have Zoe Lucker's figure please - she's gorgeous!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can i have Zoe Lucker's figure please - she's gorgeous!


mm - but short legs for her height.  if i may be picky

loving the dance, though.  the bed hair is making it look filthsome!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

i'm watching on about a two minute lag, btw - as the ocado man came and i had to pause it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i'm watching on about a two minute lag, btw - as the ocado man came and i had to pause it.



Damn the ocado man - does he not know what time it is


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Damn the ocado man - does he not know what time it is



i did order the delivery, tbf.

ok - so what i want to know is what manner of surgery jo wood has had to have such a smooth neck and decolletage.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

It might be easier to list what she hasn't


/meow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

We are also on "timeshift" now while the frozen peas are cooking - oh the glamour!!

Thought Richard Dunwoody was sweet but rubbish


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

ricky whittle irritates me.  too slick.  and she's an ambitious little madam.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard Dunwoody looks like an alien who's learned about the concept of dance from one of those instruction pods they send up in spacecraft.

He also has a look of thingy Hillman, the Corrie serial killer 

Laila disappointingly wooden although I agree the choreography was RUBBISH - such a disappointment after last night's tango. Didn't think Jo and Brendan's rumba was quite so bad. Zoe and James were indeed deliciously filthsome, and I can't stand him normally so she must be good.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ricky whittle irritates me.  too slick.  and she's an ambitious little madam.




I know what you mean but, in mitigation, she's an Aussie and it's as much culture as anything, imo -  absolute, unimaginable hell to compete against.

His excuse . . . I dunno.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

i think i'm falling in BFF-love with natalie cassidy.  she's such a strictly fan... it's what i reckon i'd be like if i were on it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

I have no problem with Ricky and thingy being ambitious and living up to their talent. Fucking hell, I would do if I had the chance.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I know what you mean but, in mitigation, she's an Aussie and it's as much culture as anything, imo -  absolute, unimaginable hell to compete against.
> 
> His excuse . . . I dunno.


also tho, she's been DWTS champion and runner up over there.  that she would even want to come here smacks of naked, aggressive competition.  it's just not cricket!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> I have no problem with Ricky and thingy being ambitious and living up to their talent. Fucking hell, I would do if I had the chance.



rationally, i agree with you.  but these are my irrational prejudices, goddammit!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr K (who pretends disdain for Strictly even though he's usually here gossiping away with me whenever it's on ) asked tonight whether there is a 'Brucie button' for the producers to hit in case he drops dead during the live broadcast.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

digital spy seem certain that anton will take over next season.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe they parachute in Dale Winton from the lighting scaffold.

He can't do another, surely.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

Love, Love Loved the pro quickstep.

that's what i'm here for.  that's the feeling i love!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> Love, Love Loved the pro quickstep.
> 
> that's what i'm here for.  that's the feeling i love!



Absolutely YES, I was wide eyed with dance lust and longing.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

Probably a nice bloke but I don't think Craig comes across at all well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

He's got potential (or am I just saying that because I love Flavia so much). Don't know why she chose such bloody awful music for the tango though 

You must admit he deserves to stay more than Richard


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

Sure, you'd have more luck with a horse tha Dunwoody.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2009)

there was no question, and i dunno what len was on about - except that dunwoody did improve about 300% in the dance off.  that still made him shit, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad Craig was saved - I'd like to see more of him. Richard was sweet but a useless dancer.

Mr. QofG's is now chanting "Out of the Strictly Club, tra, la, la, la, la" which he has adapted from a childhood rhyme he used to sing


----------



## pboi (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont like Sat night TV, but going on what I have seen past few weeks, this shits on X factor.

My only worry is Bruce will die


----------



## FiFi (Sep 26, 2009)

pboi said:


> I dont like Sat night TV, but going on what I have seen past few weeks, this shits on X factor.
> 
> My only worry is Bruce will die



Hmm, I'm a bit woried about that happening.
He's such an old trooper he is likely to carry on working right to the end.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2009)

And maybe even beyond...

Zombie Bruce


----------



## FiFi (Sep 26, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> And maybe even beyond...
> 
> Zombie Bruce



 naughty!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 27, 2009)

The unpronouncible people are havin it orf. Madam.



You don't get this kind of quality on that bollocks X Factor!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i think i'm falling in BFF-love with natalie cassidy.  she's such a strictly fan... it's what i reckon i'd be like if i were on it.




me too 

I even voted for her on Saturday night, not because I thought she was the best, but because I would have been gutted to see her go out so early (and I don't normally bother to vote at all)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but she is just not elegant. 

eeeeenyway, I've twigeed a bit more. The replacement of Arlene and this 6.30pm weekday thing must be part of the effort to try and access the 18-25 demographic that ITV dominates with the competing X Factor. Apologies if I'm a bit late to that one.

I've also taken against men waxing their chests a la Ricky Whittle. Have a trim by all means but . . . nah. 

I bet John Sergeant is sick he didn't some Rihanoff action.

/hey ho


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I've also taken against men waxing their chests a la Ricky Whittle. Have a trim by all means but . . . nah.
> 
> /hey ho



Isn't Ricky very smooth chested anyway?  I am sure I have never been offended by excessive chest hair when he has taken his top off in Hollyoaks.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 29, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> digital spy seem certain that anton will take over next season.



I really hope this is true, i hate having to forward through all the talking just because Bruce is on.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Me76 - what I don't know about Hollyoaks is a lot.


eeeenyway, are we sitting comfortably? It's got to the point where I'm looking forward to Alesha's first cackle.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 3, 2009)

i loved that first dance! makes me really jealous that I can't dance


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

so are ali and the 'tuna an item, then?  I heard that Joe and Cristina got 'outed' by the tabloids...


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2009)

ali has supposedly dumped her bf for brian, whilst joe & tina are 'besotted'


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2009)

Have Ravioli been on yet?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Blimey, I had no idea either. He's a bit slippery is the Shiny Tuna:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...my-dance-partner-ali-bastian-115875-21711114/


Funny looking feller though . . .


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Have Ravioli been on yet?



no.  claudia called them that on itt last night - tho she made it sound like a slip of the tongue, so i dunno if she meant to.  anyway, no they haven't.

liked zoe's paso.  very strong and controlled.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

He's like a charging Bullock, but God is she gorgeous!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

I enjoyed Natalie and Vincent again, she is very committed.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

i love natalie, and they all love her too (although not her dancing), don't they?  she's so sweet!

plus - great to see they haven't stitched up the heavier girls (natalie and lynda) with leticia dean-style ugly frocks.  ali bastian got another grim one tonight, though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

By the looks of things, Flavia must have run over the head costumier's puppy or something. They hate her! Every week she gets another ghastly horrorfrock.

I feel a bit sorry for her and Craig, he is clearly trying his best but he just can't let it go on the dancefloor.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

Jade's got the dress of the night so far.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Jade's got the dress of the night so far.



dunno about that silver belt - it draws attention to her lack of waist.

natalie's was nice, except for the granny flower applique on the strap.

ola's was really gorgeous, too.  very 1930s and pretty-elegant.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Jade didn't even break sweat . . .

Hello, the shaggers are on >>>


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

Ola's was a bit too ruffly-fussy for my liking, although I do see your point.

Good old Kristina. I'm getting a bit tired of watching her dance solo.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

anton's such a dull choreographer.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

well, len disgrees with me - but where was the wit?  i love the quickstep when Ian choreographs it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

It wasn't very quicksteppy, was it? All a bit too smooth.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

love jo's frock - unusual.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Jo Wood's dancing in my Gran's curtains.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Jo Wood's dancing in my Gran's curtains.



black glittery curtains?  stylish gran!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

It's got to be curtains for Rav this week, hasn't it?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

shame he lost the timing, cos i adored tuffers's quickstep - that's what i'm talking about re: wit in the choreography.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

I missed Jo, seems she was better tonight?

Phil and Katya are fun and I like her dress even though on anyone else it would probably look awful.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> I missed Jo, seems she was better tonight?



i didn't think so - brendan had to catch her from falling over at the end - she's very wobbly.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

ricky g's head juts forward like a turtle.  he also looks inreasingly like his father in law, which must be tough for his wife!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

another great pro-dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ricky g's head juts forward like a turtle.  he also looks inreasingly like his father in law, which must be tough for his wife!



God, he really does. Urk.

Very entertaining though, it even made me like Erin  The pro dance helped there too, very satisfying. It's great to see the pros clearly having such a brilliant time together.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

yes, I've loved all the pro dances.

In other news, Andy Williams has become Christopher Walken's dad.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

i adore erin!


----------



## nightowl (Oct 3, 2009)

how can joe and christina be the first ones through  got to be a welsh block vote going on there i reckon


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

nightowl said:


> how can joe and christina be the first ones through  got to be a welsh block vote going on there i reckon



they might have been the twelfth ones through - the couples are named at random - no one knows who got the most votes.

rav vs lynda?

not an easy one to call.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Please God save the redhead, I'll dedicate my life to charity work, I'll never swear again, please, please.

I think we worked out last week it's the Celtic vote working for Joe.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

Rav is pretty bad but Lynda has got to go.

Why is Tess dressed for a funeral tonight? She looks drained.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

rav out - surely?  he's got worse!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

bollocks


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2009)

i don't think i've ever seen a celeb do so badly in the dance off.  he was all over the place.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 3, 2009)

Rav was fucking awful tonight, but nowhere near as bad as Joe.

Ian Waite looked ravishing as usual.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i don't think i've ever seen a celeb do so badly in the dance off.  he was all over the place.


He very nearly gave up and walked off, didn't he?

It's a shame, though, because a), their name was Ravioli, and b) she's gorgeous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> anton's such a dull choreographer.


It wasn't the choreography that was dull, it was Laila that was dull.  I don't know why the judges thought she deserved better scores than, say, Natalie, who put so much into her performance.  For a (comparatively) larger person, she's got a lot of poise and musicality.  I'd say she was a dark horse.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ricky g's head juts forward like a turtle.  he also looks inreasingly like his father in law, which must be tough for his wife!



Ha!  That's exactly what hendo said.

I had a mega Strictly session over the weekend to catch up and am now officially enthralled.

I also love Natalie, and I really like Chris Hollins as well.  I almost bumped into him on the stairs at work today and had to prevent myself from gushing embarrassingly.  Ricky Whittle is clearly the best dancer at the moment, but I think Zoe Lucker and Laila Rouass and Jade and Ali will really improve.  Ian is clearly struggling to keep up with Jade and her amazing stamina!  And all the dancing is honing her athlete's body marvellously - you could really tell she'd dropped a dress size.  That chappie from Coronation St is dull as ditchwater.  Jo Wood is dreadful, but quite likeable, and Brendan obviously loves her.  I am terribly disappointed that the sexbomb that is Kristina has another crap partner. 

I think Aleesha is getting better as the series progresses, after a dodgy start.  I still love Bruno and his hilariously over-the-top comments.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

We watched it yesterday - I wish they were still in smaller groups like last year when the men and women were split for a bit - there was too many for my brain to keep track off 

Ricky Whittle is very good but I just don't like his partner, she annoys me for absolutely no good reason 

Joe C is awful, poor Kristina. Still lovin' the 'tuna, though Ali is a bit dull, and Chris Hollins makes me go "Awww" evey time he dances!

Can't say I was unhappy to see Rav go, his dance-off performance was awful though I think he was probably better than Joe C and Jo Wood overall, he was somehow too big for his body which I found disconcerting


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2009)

Personally I find that Chris Hollins a bit too *nice* but I can see he has the cuddly factor for the aunts and grannies.

I'm glad someone agrees with me about the bloke from Corrie, talk about a blank sheet.

I feel it's going to be quite hard to get rid of  The Shaggers for some while, not only has Joe got the Welsh/Celtic vote tied up but now the gossip lovers as well - tbf, it's a narrative most want to keep going!

The scary thing about Jade is that 4 centimetres off her waist was muscle - she's not exercising that part of her body at the moment so the muscle is wasting. A-mazing.

I'm moderately warming to the Shiny Tuna.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Personally I find that Chris Hollins a bit too *nice* but I can see he has the cuddly factor for the *aunts and grannies*.
> 
> I'm glad someone agrees with me about the bloke from Corrie, talk about a blank sheet.
> 
> ...



How dare you!! I am neither an aunt nor a granny! 

(though I am technically old enough to be both )

I just happen to think he is a lovely young man *picks up crochet pattern and makes sure her cardie is buttoned correctly*


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2009)

I just can't think who else is voting for him - anyway, I was thinking of 'aunt' as a state of mind rather than an age*




* did I get away with that


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2009)

I think two of the judges said that Aliona should have been more sympathetic to Rav when she was inventing her choroegraphy. Spot on. Though what they really meant was 
"Bloodyhellfire, missus! What sort of crazy drugs are you on to have a  fifteen stone* man doing a bloody cartwheel?!"

Even if you can overlook the cartwheel, she was a loony maniac to use that sort of hectic galloping about style of choreography with  someone as sorely lacking in daciness as Rav. Colin Jackson might have coped with it, or Mark Ramprakash; one of those snake hipped athletic types of celebrities. They'd have made it look effortless, but not Mr Wilding - luscious and all as he is.
Though, is it just me or does he seem to have more than the normal number of teeth? I shall inspect him closely on Claudia's show tonight.

*I've not got a scooby how much he weighs, but he said on It Takes Two last week that he was twice Aliona's weight, so I'm having a bit of wild_(ing)_ guess.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2009)

it was hideous, tacky choreography.  I hope she's not back next year.


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2009)

but was it her fault, he was Rav not really up to much else?  the cartwheel actually nearly saved him, I thought.  The first time anyway, nothing could save him after that appalling dance off. Poor chap, he wasn't _that_ bad, and looked right gutted. But very gentlemanly towards Lynda.

Now, how badly will the lovely Laila be affected by the news her partner is something of a racist arse?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2009)

I shall be making sure to watch It Takes Two tonight to see if they mention it... 
I think it's the first one since it all came out.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2009)

On that 6.30pm show, the Shiny Tuna looked like the cat wot got the cream: a walloping nine from the Penge judge for their jiggy-jiggy two step.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen Hardy just gave a fascinating analysis of the dances, development of the celebs and scoring on It Takes Two. Worth a watch if you missed it (and you're interested, otherwise obv. it's dull!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Karen Hardy just gave a fascinating analysis of the dances, development of the celebs and scoring on It Takes Two. Worth a watch if you missed it (and you're interested, otherwise obv. it's dull!)



She was good wasn't she - what she said about Erin and Ricky Groves and about concentrating on the basics was really interesting


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 7, 2009)

Karen is really good isn't she?
It makes me sad that she isn't dancing this year, I always enjoyed watching her dance. Especially when you look at whats replaced her.

I wonder if it was because she was considered too old?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2009)

She's certainly insightful on strategy and tactics.


Do we know anything about the prize money available on this show?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Karen Hardy just gave a fascinating analysis of the dances, development of the celebs and scoring on It Takes Two. Worth a watch if you missed it (and you're interested, otherwise obv. it's dull!)



She'd make a brilliant judge.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 7, 2009)

Ms T said:


> She'd make a brilliant judge.



That's just what me and BoatieBloke said last night when we were watching her.  She'd have been so much better than Alyesha


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2009)

Ms T said:


> She'd make a brilliant judge.



To be fair to the judges they have a time limit to make comments, so inevitably they end up sounding a bit pithy.. for want of a better description, but yes, she would be excellent. 

It was one of the few times I remember actually learning about the processes involved in dances and choreography but then I've always watched it and enjoyed it for what it is - Saturday night light entertainment.

I love everything about the show, well apart from that line up thing at the beginning, which was starting to resemble a line up at a Nevada brothel, with all that flesh and winking at the camera.. happily though Alyona has gone so there's no chance of that comment coming out and me upsetting my gran again..


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> She'd have been so much better than Alyesha



Alesha has improved vastly since her first, lousy, attempt.  She's made smoe sound & insightful comments, imo.

If they'd simply replaced Arlene with KH (who was very good & interesting) that would have been sheer, unalloyed, ageism.  Alesha does bring a different pov, it's just a shame they had to dump Arlene to get her on.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 8, 2009)

The Natalie Issue:

Natalie Cassidy bores me to death and I really don't mind the allegedly 'pushy' (Australian) Natalie Lowe. I don't understand at all how the former is perceived to be less pushy than the latter - _every single time _she's on the screen . . .  There, said it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2009)

belboid said:


> Alesha does bring a different pov, it's just a shame they had to dump Arlene to get her on.


Exactly.  And that's hardly Alesha's fault.

What's the score with D'arcy Bucket, btw?  She's going to be judging later?  Why?  Is Craig pregnant and going on maternity leave?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.  And that's hardly Alesha's fault.
> 
> What's the score with D'arcy Bucket, btw?  She's going to be judging later?  Why?  Is Craig pregnant and going on maternity leave?



She's going to be a 5th judge when it gets to quarter final stage or something, so I assume making 'pro' comments on dancers who by that stage (assuming Calzaghe has gone!) will be of a standard where her detailed eye will be of value? I guess by definition at the stage where the punters merely vote for favourites? They've built the judges table to accomodate an extra person..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The Natalie Issue:
> 
> Natalie Cassidy bores me to death and I really don't mind the allegedly 'pushy' (Australian) Natalie Lowe. I don't understand at all how the former is perceived to be less pushy than the latter - _every single time _she's on the screen . . .  There, said it.



I don't really like either of them - there I've said it too!! Natalie Cassidy unfortunately reminds me of a girl I really, really dislike who I keep trying to block on Facebook but it never seems to work, which I think must be karmic retribution for something, and Natalie Lowe just annoys me...for no good reason apart from she just does!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> They've built the judges table to accomodate an extra person..


Pah.  She and Alesha could just breath in.


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The Natalie Issue:
> 
> Natalie Cassidy bores me to death and I really don't mind the allegedly 'pushy' (Australian) Natalie Lowe. I don't understand at all how the former is perceived to be less pushy than the latter - _every single time _she's on the screen . . .  There, said it.



does this actually make sense?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 8, 2009)

Ms T said:


> She'd make a brilliant judge.



She is a well respected dance judge in real life, goes to all the big important competitions and judges away like billy-o. 
So I suppose, as has been said, if they'd sacked Arlene and just brought another real dancing professional like Karen in, they'd  have even less chance of denying the ageism allegations.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't really like either of them - there I've said it too!! Natalie Cassidy unfortunately reminds me of a girl I really, really dislike who I keep trying to block on Facebook but it never seems to work, which I think must be karmic retribution for something, and Natalie Lowe just annoys me...for no good reason apart from she just does!!


I wonder if girls see something in Natalie Lowe that boys don't because I know you're not alone in not warming to her. Maybe it is that Australian directness or something like that . . .


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't have a problem with her. She just really wants to win the competition. She's no different to Erin or Karen in that respect.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2009)

erin is australian and direct - but also is somewhat self-deprecating.  Natalie Lowe presents as not believeing she has any weaknesses whatsoever.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 9, 2009)

You don't think Natalie Cassidy is direct and even more ambitious but just a little cleverer with it?


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> Natalie Lowe presents as not believeing she has any weaknesses whatsoever.



well, she doesnt!  not so far anyway


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> erin is australian and direct - but also is somewhat self-deprecating.  Natalie Lowe presents as not believeing she has any weaknesses whatsoever.



So what? She's a professional, young, new to UK Strictly and looking to make her mark. I get the impression she is just very focused on the job in hand, which is going out and giving an awesome performance every week. Also, she's been paired with arguably the strongest sleb of the bunch, so probably sees no reason not to go totally balls-out. If she was paired with a weaker dancer or someone more in need of training/bolstering/whatever, she might come across differently.

Or not, I don't know  But it doesn't bother me that she is direct about wanting to win.

Same with the other Natalie. She is also ambitious and direct and I think that's fine.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2009)

i don't like people who want to be perfect.  i like flaws and weaknesses.


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

So she should deliberately fuck up?  That's just daft.  No doubt she will as the thng progresses, the dances so far have suited Ricky very well, when he gets one that doesn't...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2009)

belboid said:


> So she should deliberately fuck up?  That's just daft.  No doubt she will as the thng progresses, the dances so far have suited Ricky very well, when he gets one that doesn't...



no need to fuck up - just, maybe - show us she has doubts or fears or something.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, I don't know about you but I'm  ready to see the back of  Linda Bellingham tonight


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 10, 2009)

On the plus side tonight there's an alternative car crash likely with Amy Winehouse being on..


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 10, 2009)

Just as long as she doesn't dance . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 10, 2009)

That Ola will catch a cold if she's not careful.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 10, 2009)

What the fuck was up with Amy Winehouse? Her mike wasnt even on was it?

I dont think I have ever seen anyone looking more like their South Park caricature than she did


----------



## dweller (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought Amy's niece or whiever it was sang really well, ah bless....


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2009)

it's pretty poor that calzaghe's escaped the dance off again. what's the point of the show if it's just going to be decided in terms of block votes and personalities (although obviously a bit of the latter does come into it) as opposed to the dancing? unless, of course, people get some sort of kick out of deliberately voting for by far and away the worst dancer on the show.
still can't help cringing every time it gets to aleesha. either she suddenly becomes a dance expert after two weeks or she's getting prompted. i know what i think.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2009)

dweller said:


> I thought Amy's niece or whiever it was sang really well, ah bless....



she sang ok, but nothing hugely special or impressive. nice to have a famous godmother to give open doors for you


----------



## dweller (Oct 10, 2009)

nightowl said:


> she sang ok, but nothing hugely special or impressive. nice to have a famous godmother to give open doors for you



yeah whatever, it something for all the grannies to coo over


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 10, 2009)

It's a little amusing the BBC being this direct and cut throat; what do you do if you can't make in roads into the 18-24 demographic, you include a little of what the opposition does. That segment was X Factor lite.

Not great dancing tonight for me.

Tony Beck of Petts Wood looked appropriately contrite I thought . . . and Laila Rouass is 38 ?? God, she's gorgeous!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2009)

nightowl said:


> it's pretty poor that calzaghe's escaped the dance off again. what's the point of the show if it's just going to be decided in terms of block votes and personalities (although obviously a bit of the latter does come into it) as opposed to the dancing? unless, of course, people get some sort of kick out of deliberately voting for by far and away the worst dancer on the show.
> still can't help cringing every time it gets to aleesha. either she suddenly becomes a dance expert after two weeks or she's getting prompted. i know what i think.


this is nothing new, though.  Chris Parker made it to the semi fianl or the final in the first series, despite being no better tha  calzaghe - and this is series six.

john segeant last year became a media cause celebre - but he was only doing what fiona phillips and others had done.  crap dancers who are held in public affection always stay in for the first half.  see how many weeks peter schmichael (sp) stayed in - and hewas far worse than calzaghe.  to get past the first half of the contest you need be either excellent or have a story.

anyway, nothing much stands out tonight except the pro dance, which was astonishing and breathtaking, and la winehouse, which was a worse car crash than i'd imagined.  she must be below six stone, and she looked like she was going to crash face-first into the floor.  her poor family.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it just me being cynical or was it a _teeny_ bit coincidental that Laila and Anton finished top with the judges? All this week the papers have been full of it - even though it happened weeks ago - and now, lo and behold, Laila and Anton get awarded the top score.

Smells a bit iffy to me.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Smells a bit iffy to me.


How so?


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2009)

poor craig, he must realise that he'll be out next week, whtever he does, pretty much. followed by chris and then it might be time for the jojo's to start falling by the wayside


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Is it just me being cynical or was it a _teeny_ bit coincidental that Laila and Anton finished top with the judges? All this week the papers have been full of it - even though it happened weeks ago - and now, lo and behold, Laila and Anton get awarded the top score.
> 
> Smells a bit iffy to me.



they were the best on the night, imo, ricky letting himself down ever so slightly


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2009)

i loved tuffers's solo bit at the beginning of his salsa - and I thought he and chris were both very brave in the way they 'owned' their pelvic gyrations, not being generally sexy in the way the present themselves.

i don't think layla's success was dodgy - the others didn't do their very bests, and the foxtrot is Anton's speciality - it's like vincent and flavia's partners doing well at Argentine tango - if they have a half-decent partner, it's pretty normal for them to get top marks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> ...then it might be time for the jojo's to start falling by the wayside



I don't want Jo Wood to go because then Brendan Cole will go and mine eyes are very much enjoying him


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2009)

Jo Wood really does my head in with her baby voice and fluttering her eye lashes all the time.  I know that is all she has had to do to get through her life but it really does my head in. 

I am really enjoying Chris.  I will be sad when he goes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Jo Wood really does my head in with her baby voice and fluttering her eye lashes all the time.  I know that is all she has had to do to get through her life but it really does my head in.
> 
> *I am really enjoying Chris*.  I will be sad when he goes.




Me too.

Jo Wood is strange isn't she - it is almost as if she is somehow stuck at age 16 or 17 or something, like she hasn't developed emotinally since then. That is quite a horrid thing to say isn't it   especially as my whole knowledge of her is based on what i have seen on SCD but that is the impression I get.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 13, 2009)

On the Jo wood subject, why is brendan being so nicey nicey with her? I havent watched every series like some but even i have noticed the fact he is being like super protective of her, where as other dance partners he has been much less protective of them? Dunno i could be totally wrong here and the proper strictly experts will be in to tell me so, but i dunno is he going soft or has Jo wood melted him?  Personally i am rooting for Natalie cos she reminds of a friend although she should stop doing "fish gob" so much.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2009)

I did wonder if it's a working example of how she's done with men for 40 years.

The introduction tends to raise a smile: "Entrepreneur Jo Wood and her dance partner Brendon Cole . . . " except it's been more "_Entrepreneur_!!!".  "Jo Wood and her dance partner Brendon Cole". 

Fwiw, I don't mind her and it does seem she's getting something real (personal growth stuff) she can take away from the experience. There's worse . . .


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> How so?



Well, seeing as he apologised for calling Laila a Paki, the BBC have backed him. So when him and her ended up top of the leader board, there was absolutely no possible chance they could end up in the dance off. Not even if they recived no votes whatsoever from the public. 
I presume it's highly unlikely that any couple in the history of the programme ever has ended up with absolutley no votes from the public, though. 

And while I'm on the subject of the dance off, X Factor seems to have this dance/sing off worked out far better than Strictly. When the bottom two perform one final time, if the judges are split it reverts back to the actual number of votes each received by phone from the public. Whoever got the fewest votes is out on their ear. Strictly should do that. Because this notion of Len having the deciding vote is nonsense. If the result it 3-0 when it gets to him, his vote counts for nowt but if it's 2-1, his vote is worth 1 if he's agreeing with the majority and 2 if he's agreeing with the lone judge. 
What mathematical genius thought that up?


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2009)

mmm, interesting idea.

When St Darcy joins the judges tho, his actually wil be a proper casting vote, wont it?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 13, 2009)

belboid said:


> mmm, interesting idea.
> 
> When St Darcy joins the judges tho, his actually wil be a proper casting vote, wont it?



Not with five judges. There's no such thing as a casting vote then is there, as there's no chance of a tie whatsoever.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 13, 2009)

I would say if the judges votes place you in the bottom 2 or 3 for 2 or 3 consecutive weeks (or something like that) then you're automatically in the dance off (in other words the public can't save you even if you get most votes) so John Sargeant, Joe Calzaghe etc. get booted because they're not very good and the joke wears thin after a while..


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Not with five judges. There's no such thing as a casting vote then is there, as there's no chance of a tie whatsoever.



to be pedantic (as is my want...)

He is effectively the chair, and so should only vote when the (others') vote is _actually_ tied


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I would say if the judges votes place you in the bottom 2 or 3 for 2 or 3 consecutive weeks (or something like that) then you're automatically in the dance off (in other words the public can't save you even if you get most votes) so John Sargeant, Joe Calzaghe etc. get booted because they're not very good and the joke wears thin after a while..



naah, it's light entertainment, not a dance show.  If they want the crap ones to be voted off, stop insulting them!  That's why they get the votes. Well, that's why Jo does anyway.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2009)

I think that Strictly might do away with the public vote altogether. The phone lines are only open this year for what is it? 15 minutes? That's a big change from last year, when the lines were open for 24 hours. _Edit - or were they? On reflection I think I might be talking complete nonsense here. Didn't they record both shows on the same night?. I'm an idiot.    _

So they've already pared it down pretty substantially. 
And really, I suppose it is a bit rich to use it as a revenue source, when you think that they're already all subsidised by each and every one of us whether we watch it or not. Channel 4 has the lines open for days at a time for Big Brother and on ITV, X Factor lines are open for 24 hours, same as for I'm a Celebrity and Britain's got Talent. Fair enough, they're commercial stations and that's the only way they can make money out of their viewers.

Maye the BBC could just use the studio audience for the public vote, like they do for the Christmas special. But maybe my perspective is coloured by the fact that I've never voted for anyone on any of these types of shows.
Does anyone on here ever vote? Or am I in the minority?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 13, 2009)

belboid said:


> naah, it's light entertainment, not a dance show.  If they want the crap ones to be voted off, stop insulting them!  That's why they get the votes. Well, that's why Jo does anyway.



Well that's it precisely, it's just light entertainment.. but the joke starts to wear thin after a while so it stops becoming light entertainment? I hope some of them shag with more rhythm than they dance..


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> On the Jo wood subject, why is brendan being so nicey nicey with her? I havent watched every series like some but even i have noticed the fact he is being like super protective of her, where as other dance partners he has been much less protective of them? Dunno i could be totally wrong here and the proper strictly experts will be in to tell me so, but i dunno is he going soft or has Jo wood melted him?



as has been said, she's one of those women who plays up her girly, helpless side - I can't bear it - but i think it probably appeals top the alpha male in Brendan.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2009)

The phrase 'hook, line and sinker' comes to mind. 

The game of life though init, all's fair . . .


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> as has been said, she's one of those women who plays up her girly, helpless side - I can't bear it - but i think it probably appeals top the alpha male in Brendan.



ahh right, hmmm i see


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG - what's happened to claudia's face???  has she had botox?  is it the makeup?  an early halloween costume?

you need to see it moving to get the full effect (iplayer) but:


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 16, 2009)

It's her flu face.. she's usually heavy on the eye make up (I don't know what she does normally, but it makes me think Mary Quant..)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

It is wierd isn't it! Has the makeup lady gone a bit overboard on pale foundation. I like the colour of her lipstick though


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2009)

Scared the fuck out of me. But actually, she sort of looks like a normal mum now, which is good. 

So it's less eye make up?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone about 

That Craig's got to go, he dances like it's half eleven at a wedding reception.

Generally though, so much better this week!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 17, 2009)

Unimpressed with Brendans staged flounce.. I dk why he took more offence to bush kangaroo than grasshopper.. if you're going to flounce, flounce at the first comment.. ugh


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Jesus, and Joe dances like it's one o'clock and the taxi home is waiting.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Oh Jesus, and Joe dances like it's one o'clock and the taxi home is waiting.



please, everyone in wales think what you're doing before picking up your phones tonight. i'm starting to get nightmare visions of him winning the whole thing


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 17, 2009)

here comes son of Ernie Wise..


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Why is she wearing a bikini with feather boas stapled down it? I know the beeb is struggling financially but still ...


----------



## nightowl (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Why is she wearing a bikini with feather boas stapled down it? I know the beeb is struggling financially but still ...



i appreciated it


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Why is she wearing a bikini with feather boas stapled down it? I know the beeb is struggling financially but still ...


I agree, the boas were  unnecessary


----------



## nightowl (Oct 17, 2009)

here come the phone numbers, let's hope there's a sudden network failure across the severn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2009)

Brendon is an arse! Hope he and Jo are in the dance off but I reckon it will be Craig/Flavia and Chris/Ola

Mr. QofG's couldn't comment on Chris' dancing as he was solely watching Ola. Between her and Zoe Lucker he has had an interesting evening


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

Joe will be fine, I fear. I think it'll be between Mummy's boy and the Corrie feller.

Agree, it was a dreadful flounce.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2009)

i'm not sure chris will be in the dance off.  might be jo wood.  often the way with the lame ducks that as soon as they start to show signs of holding their own the Lame Duck Supporters give their vote to someone else.

on the subject of cozzies, i see natalie cassidy got the nasty grey netting tonight, while natalie lowe's pink frock was just too shiny - vile.


liked jade's moulin rouge-style frock though.  very good at making her look feminine.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i'm not sure chris will be in the dance off.  might be jo wood.  often the way with the lame ducks that as soon as they start to show signs of holding their own the Lame Duck Supporters give their vote to someone else.
> 
> on the subject of cozzies, i see natalie cassidy got the nasty grey netting tonight, while natalie lowe's pink frock was just too shiny - vile.
> 
> ...




I liked Lalia'a outfit. Oh that I had the figure to fit in something like that


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked Lalia'a outfit. Oh that I had the figure to fit in something like that



Doesn't Mr QoG have you in Ola's outfits already? 

Shame about Chris' dancing - think he'll get enough votes for being a happy chappy though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Doesn't Mr QoG have you in Ola's outfits already?
> 
> Shame about Chris' dancing - think he'll get enough votes for being a happy chappy though.



I wish - there'd be too much...how shall I put it...seepage at the sides for those outfits 

OMG I have been transported back to age 15 by the Spands!! I *heart* tony Hadley!!


----------



## nightowl (Oct 17, 2009)

joe's got to be out. there's no way he'll get through the dance off


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

It's a turn up!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoe should never have been in the bottom two


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2009)

indeed.

don't like zoe being in it.  she's sweet.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 17, 2009)

joe can't complain really, a pretty good run when he was clearly the worst dancer. feel a bit sorry for his partner - saddled with john sargant last series and joe this one


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

I was so surprised Zoe was included. Very revealing of her voting constituency though.

Amusing to see Anton shitting himself. Can't believe Laila is 38 . . . what a dress.

I think Jade is on the most interesting *journey* of all, though Zoe is very intriging with all that actressy front


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2009)

that's the second time you've been surprised laila looks good at 38. is that old, in your book?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, it's hugely old. Huuuuugley.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2009)

38 or older...






jada pinkett smith




denise richards (coincidentally, doing DWTS)




rachel weisz




jennifer connelly

and just one more - the forty-five year old monica bellucci


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah well, I suppose one of the Jo(e)s had to go ths week.

However, my extreme dislike of James Jordan made me very, very happy to see him and Zoe (whose appeal has kinda gone over my head) in the dance off. It was quite obvious that they would be the ones going thru, but it was worth it for the disbelieving look on his smug, arrogant,self satisfied face.

Ahem........I went off on one there, didn't?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> Ah well, I suppose one of the Jo(e)s had to go ths week.
> 
> However, my extreme dislike of James Jordan made me very, very happy to see him and Zoe (whose appeal has kinda gone over my head) in the dance off. It was quite obvious that they would be the ones going thru, but it was worth it for the disbelieving look on his smug, arrogant,self satisfied face.
> 
> Ahem........I went off on one there, didn't?



I agree with you on this.  I cannot stand James.  I am not quite sure what kind of exercising he has been doing lately but his arms are looking very strange.  

It was right that Joe went but I think his dance off dance was a huge improvement.  I feel so sorry for Kristina though.  I would really love to see what she would do with a partner who had even a vague bit of talent as I think she is a great choreographer.  

Craig or Jo to go next week.


----------



## belboid (Oct 18, 2009)

I came very close to actually voting last night.  It's be nice for Craig to get as fgar as Blackpool.  But then I saw the 'highlights' of his dance again, and thought, hmmm, maybe not.

interesting that Zoe was in there at the end, clearly no one thought she needed voting for as she'd done a really good dance, so she got screwed.  And boy, did she look unhappy about it!  A result that must have delighted the beeb, as it says to viewers 'anyone could go - _unless you vote_'

As for Brendan's 'flounce', I'm not sure I agree with those above. The 'grasshopper' comment came right at the end of some fairly gentle criticism, as compared to Craig jumping straight in with 'kangaroo' - a rather less gracious creature too, far more insulting.  But the more important thing, i think, was seen with the question 'do you think the confidence coaching helped?' One of the things you hear in such coaching is 'dont stand by and just listen to idiots insulting you'. If that happens you do one of two things - answer back or walk away. I think she and Brendon agreed to follow the latter course. Not that unreasonably.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw Ricky Whittle on my way out of work last night - he was much smaller than I expected and seemed quite sweet.  He smiled at me twice so I like him now.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't get into this hostility for James and Natalie (dancer Natalie), though I have to say Jo turned it up to near full volume this week so even yer standard bloke must be beginning to twig her game. Achooly, nah.

Do they normally do this excursion to Blackpool or is it new?


p.s. Spandau Ballet - MEH


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Do they normally do this excursion to Blackpool or is it new?



They've done it once or twice in the past but it's not a regular thing. Which is a shame because the ballroom at Blackpool Tower adds a whole new dimension of glamour to the proceedings. Have a look  at Jill Halpenny's jive on Youtube, from the Tower ballroom the year she won it.
How duff does the BBC studio look in comparison? 

I'm sure that logistically, it's a nightmare of a faff to get the whole show on the road to Blackpool for one night. But I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Have a look  at Jill Halpenny's jive on Youtube, from the Tower ballroom the year she won it.


the day she won it indeed, cos that was actuallyin  the final wasn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2009)

What a lovely venue, you can imagine the atmosphere and enthusiasm. Can't wait!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> the day she won it indeed, cos that was actuallyin  the final wasn't it?



Yeah, you're right; that was where they held the final that year. 
It's still one of my favourite dances.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> p.s. Spandau Ballet - MEH



Tony Hadley's a fat fuck these days isn't he?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Evening 

I sometimes wish they'd take Brucie away.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Superb direction this week. Most excellent.

Liked Ola’s dress and Ali’s colours – haven’t seen Ali’s much yet but it looks a bit art nouveau.

Oh no, Craig's doing his goldfish mouth . . .


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Evening
> 
> I sometimes wish they'd take Brucie away.



^ absolutely.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 24, 2009)

ive decided im not going to watch any more (yeah right), every time i watch i start looking for dance teachers in the local area!! that jive just was fab


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2009)

Mmm, yummy Harry Connick.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 24, 2009)

another no brainer dance off. cheerio jo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2009)

Hurrah! Can't say I am sorry to see Jo go. Poor Jade being in the dance off though. I though she was great


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Her brother Vinnie has had a few late nights on the sauce


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2009)

"If I could just make it to Blackpool . . . " x 100


Oh . .   fook off.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 27, 2009)

When are they going to Blackpool anyway?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2009)

becuase it's the home of ballroom


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

Me76 said:


> When are they going to Blackpool anyway?


It's not this or the week after. I _think_ it's the weekend after that.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2009)

so - the remaining couples

my personal order from contenders to hopeless

ali and brian
ricky w and natalie
jade and ian
zoe and james
ricky g and erin
phil and katya
laila and anton
chris and ola
craig and flavia

what do you all think?  no tied places.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 29, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> so - the remaining couples
> 
> my personal order from contenders to hopeless
> 
> ...



You've left out Natalie and Vincent.. where would you them out? I guess they're around Ricky G level.. Otherwise, I think you're about right but they;re all much of a muchness. The best dancers are bland, the 'character's have flaws and poor old Craig is due to go in the next fortnight..


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> You've left out Natalie and Vincent.. where would you them out? I guess they're around Ricky G level.. Otherwise, I think you're about right but they;re all much of a muchness. The best dancers are bland, the 'character's have flaws and poor old Craig is due to go in the next fortnight..



oh gosh - so i did

ali and brian
ricky w and natalie
jade and ian
zoe and james
ricky g and erin
natalie and vincent
phil and katya
laila and anton
chris and ola
craig and flavia


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 29, 2009)

I’d be kidding myself if I thought it was more than a 2-horse race, and probably not even that:


ricky w and natalie
---------------------------
ali and brian
---------------------------
jade and ian
zoe and james
laila and anton
---------------------------
phil and katya
ricky g and erin
natalie and vincent
chris and ola
craig and flavia


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2009)

It's not just me who finds this year strangely uninspiring then? Usually the Strictly thread is abuzz with regular posters, this year you practically have to blow the dust off it before making a comment.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 29, 2009)

No, not just you. I doubt I’m in any of the target demographics so what I think matters even less than usual but I have to say most of these so-called slebs belong on a Primary School Board of Governors.

People like Chris Hollins. I mean, would you even want to meet up for a drink . . . I know it’s intended to be safe and Home Counties and FAMILY entertainment, but this is family entertainment circa 1950. They need a few slebs doing lines behind the bird in the lounge room, knocking back the Jim Beam to calm the nerves, proper bitching and decent costume malfunctions, shagging each others partners. And even something resembling a competition.

But for some reason, I'll watch the rest of this season anyway.

/Points of View


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2009)

i think the whole thing goes on a bit long now - they've only done six weeks, but it's still quite early days.


dunno.  i'm quite enjoying it.  i've just watched five 'it takes two' shows in a row, so am brimming with insights.  like - this year brendan, vincent and james have got partners who have brought out a more pleasant side... but anton (even without his racism) has been exposed as an utter liability because he has a half-decent partner and it has shown him up as being a bad teacher, with boring choreography and who isn't a very good latin dancer himself.

there's no one i can really get behind to win.  I like zoe, but i don't think whe enjoys it enough; i love, love, love natalie but (like ricky g) she just isn't clean enough on the technicalities, ricky w and ali is shaping up into a nice tight contest, but neither of them are great at latin - and that's where the fun is... also they don't strike me as people i'd want to go for a few drinks with.  I rather like Jade - i adore that she wears glitter eyeshadow and fishnet popsocks to training - and she could be qa contender - she's a good all rounder, unlike the top two. Plus - i like her partner, which helps.  I just really need to see more of her on ITT.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I’d be kidding myself if I thought it was more than a 2-horse race, and probably not even that:
> 
> 
> ricky w and natalie
> ...



laila and anton so high?  her jive - did you see her jive?  it was easily as bad as jo wood's samba this week.  her tango was gorgeous, and from the training footage, her viennese waltz is going to be splendid - but that jive!  her samba was pretty weak, too - neither phil, ricky g nor natalie have sucked so badly at anything as she did in the jive.

not that it's her fault.  anton is a latin liability.  and what kind of teacher was he to persist with that fast routine?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> It's not just me who finds this year strangely uninspiring then? Usually the Strictly thread is abuzz with regular posters, this year you practically have to blow the dust off it before making a comment.



Me too - I am not enjoying it as much as last series though I am really enjoying ITT, especially Karen Hardy's choreography review which I find fascinating.

Perhaps it will get more interesting once the couples are whittled down a bit and we can see mnore of them and their families/supporters. I always really enjoy that aspect 

I reckon 

ricky w and natalie
---------------------------
ali and brian
zoe and james
---------------------------
jade and ian
---------------------------
laila and anton
phil and katya
ricky g and erin
natalie and vincent
chris and ola
craig and flavia 	

I find Ricky W so dull though, however I am loving Jade and Ian. He is just so great and I really like the idea that she is taking a break from training for the 2012 Olympics to do Strictly


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

The Bee Gees. FFS.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

As we speak, I'm throwing a noose over the tree in the Blue Peter garden and it's waiting for . . . Blackpool Craig. Be gone you rubbish blagger!

And I'm sorry but Natalie dances like a drunk pantomime horse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

Stop screaming Natalie. She's too loud


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2009)

Ali is a bit signally in the way she moves her arms. I know that's supposed to be about decisive movements but she looked like a windmill


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

Much better from Craig but he can't really dance


----------



## pboi (Oct 31, 2009)

this woman is hotter than the sun


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

He can't dance at all. I'm not even sure he hears the music let alone move in time with it. I know that makes him an average bloke but this is week 7-ish . . .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

pboi said:


> this woman is hotter than the sun



Do you mean Ola - Mr. QofG's has just started breathing again after seeing that catsuit!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2009)

Ola Jordan!   

I love how that routine was all about her t+a 

Love Jade's dress, and their routine too. Their partnership has really come to life. Ian rocks.

Missed Natalie's jive, which is a shame. Ali would be so good if she could just stop looking so bloody anxious all the time. I still love the nascent romance between her and Brian though.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

Zoe's hair has gone a bit Ref Dwarf. Shame I liked the Dusty vibe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Ola Jordan!
> 
> I love how that routine was all about her t+a
> 
> ...



I love Ian. Really, really do. He is just so great and I think he and Jade make a lovely partnership


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you mean Ola - Mr. QofG's has just started breathing again after seeing that catsuit!!



He's not the only one 

I agree with you about Ian/Jade - a bit underrated perhaps.

Nice quick step tho'.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2009)

wel, the lines to vote for craig & flavia are red hot, took six attempts before my vote got through.


oh, go on - let him get to blackpool and then disappear, you heartless bunch


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

What happened - the Bee Gee's blew out?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. QofG's and I both voted for Jade and Ian! I reckon Ricky Groves and Chris Hollins in the dance off.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn. It was wishful thinking 

When did John Noakes join them?


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you mean Ola - Mr. QofG's has just started breathing again after seeing that catsuit!!



I hope he hasn't just asphyxiateed after that last outfit!


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's and I both voted for Jade and Ian! I reckon Ricky Groves and Chris Hollins in the dance off.



I concur.  mrs b wanted to vote for ricky, but couldn't remember what number he was!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I may have to peel Mr. QofG's eyeballs from the TV screen after Kristina and Ola's outfits in that!!!


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2009)

omg!  outrageous


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

Was Ali wearing pumps first time round?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

You couldn't make it up. The great British public!

There's at least carthorses left and these two are in the dance off.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Was Ali wearing pumps first time round?


i wonder if they'll lose it on that.

ali went to pieces there a bit, i thought.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2009)

gotta be zoe tho after that, doesnt it?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You couldn't make it up. The great British public!
> 
> There's at least carthorses left and these two are in the dance off.



It's a bit shite isn't it? Still, better than bloody x factor (I expect, I don't watch it )


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2009)

well, astounding. I'm covinced they didn't vote for the best performance in the dance off tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

Not really fair - Ricky G, Craig, Chris and Phil were worse than Zoe and James


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not really fair - Ricky G, Craig, Chris and Phil were worse than Zoe and James



It is crap. Zoe is a big pro though - she took that really well. She must have known she was going to go.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> well, astounding. I'm covinced they didn't vote for the best performance in the dance off tho


i'd agree with that.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

As best I understand the only mistake Zoe made was to not repeat 'Blackpool' 300 times like a demented parrot every time a camera came near her.

Robbed, robbed I say !


And I meant to say _four_ carthorses worse than the two couples in the dance off.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And I meant to say _four_ carthorses worse than the two couples in the dance off.



Pretty much par for the course I'm afraid.

Not entirely sure carthorse is totally fair - at least they've got rid of the really bad uns (except Craig) this year. Groves was dancing a rumba so I can cut him a bit of slack, and Tuffers and Hollins are about adequate - I'd put them in the same category as Natalie Cassidy fwiw.

Mrs BST always says that women won't vote for women like Ali and Zoe. I have no idea if she's right, but it does kinda explain some of the voting that's gone on in the past as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

An interesting thought, Mr Thing - and Mrs Thing 


The thing thats starting to bug me is there is obviously prize money for this, and it's not mentioned anywhere at any point. Baically, Criag is pulling a fast one with all this Blackpool bullshit when he's actually just angling for more prize money further up the ladder.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> An interesting thought, Mr Thing - and Mrs Thing
> 
> 
> The thing thats starting to bug me is there is obviously prize money for this, and it's not mentioned anywhere at any point. Baically, Criag is pulling a fast one with all this Blackpool bullshit when he's actually just angling for more prize money further up the ladder.



Is there? Where has that come from?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

There always is. I didn't know until a mate of mine did Celeb Master Chef - it's decent money as well. Longer you're in, the more it is.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> There always is. I didn't know until a mate of mine did Celeb Master Chef - it's decent money as well. Longer you're in, the more it is.



Are you sure it's not appearance rather than prize? There's a payoff with exposure and future work etc. but prize money?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 31, 2009)

That makes sense I suppose - I assume it's not prize money as such, but more of an appearance fee, plus expenses??


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

Prize money. You can bet the pro's are on it. I assume the celeb's - but I'd like to know how much. Presume it's in the contracts never to talk about it - obviously the BBC control the whole deal.

The further you go in these celeb competitions, the more you get. It's all laid out in the contracts before the start.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Prize money. You can bet the pro's are on it. I assume the celeb's - but I'd like to know how much. Presume it's in the contracts never to talk about it - obviously the BBC control the whole deal.
> 
> The further you go in these celeb competitions, the more you get. It's all laid out in the contracts before the start.



I can imagine there are variables but would have thought it's a flat fee contract for 3 months based on your marketability, as you are potentially giving up 3 months work to appear on it? Or something.. so Chris Hollins and bbc staff would be on less than.. erm.. Evander Holyfield or whoever a proper celeb on this series is?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

The contracts require X number of photo shoots, Y number of interviews, Z appearances on It Takes Two, etc, etc.

I don't know the history of the show but, this season, you can see the millionaires are already out because they did it for a laugh and not the money - Joe Calzaghe and Martina Hingis, you could include Jo Wood. I suppose they were crap as well, tbf.

The money is def very decent.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a sucker for the underdog. However, I don't like really crap underdogs! I like those who really seem to graft at it. Therefore my faves are Natalie & Vincent, and possibly Ricky G and Erin.

Chris and Craig should definitely be out by now. Tuffers looks as though he's coasting a bit, not trying hard enough - he's so wildly popular anyway that there's not even much to gain from doing well. So I'm getting a bit cross with that, he can go too.

Anton is a bit love-hate, isn't he? (This is the first series I've watched - yes, I know, I've been living under a rock, clearly - so I don't know the history behind all the professionals).




spanglechick said:


> ali and brian
> ricky w and natalie
> jade and ian
> zoe and james
> ...


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 31, 2009)

i can't get myself too worked up about it at this stage of the competition - Zoe wasn't going to win and the rest of the less talented dancers will go out over the next few weeks. Tis always the same. Ricky Whittle is by far and away the best dancer, but I still have hopes for Jade and Ian.

And omg the BeeGees! The worlds worst miming! I'm not sure what Robin Gibb should be doing but he shouldn't be standing in front of a microphone pointing this way and that. It was positively embarrassing.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2009)

They both looked like Big Issue sellers. Rod Stewart next week - what century are we in?

Seriously not doing my cred much good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2009)

Craig should have been the one to go.  But I'm delighted it was James, because I hate the bastard.  If there's justice in the world, he should always go out before his celebrity deserves to.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2009)

Why do you hate James? Just curious, I presume there's a history of him being unpleasant?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought there was just a bonus for the winners? I think that's how it works in the states anyway - $100,000 per person, and an extra $50,000 for the winner.

I'm not sure that's right though, because if you just wanted the cash, you could contrive to go out in the first week and get your $100k, rather than stick it out for 14 weeks to try and win a bit extra.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't like James either.  He seems like a really pompous arse.  I did think their dance was better in the dance off though.  Did it look to anyone else like everyone was ignoring Ali and Brian at the end there?  Seemed like every time Ali went in for a hug she got shoved out of the way. 

Natalie's jive really disappointed me, I thought the way she had been banging on about it would be much better than it was.  Jade and Ian's foxtrot was gorgeous and the quickstep was amazing.  

It always happens that someone good goes out in the middle though and either of those couples would have been fine with me.  Niether were going to get to the final and I find both the celebs rather bland.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Why do you hate James? Just curious, I presume there's a history of him being unpleasant?


Yes, there's a history of him being unpleasant.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2009)

Unless Ricky Whittle gets run over by a tram in Blackpool this weekend or beaten to death with sticks of rock wielded by the deranged voters who have kept Craig Kelly in, he must be nailed on to win it. 
That's it. I've jinxed him. There'll probably be a freak donkey and candyfloss incident on the Golden Mile next Friday afternoon. 

On a more serious note, why did Ali have no shoes on in the dance off? Does anyone know? Maybe they mentoned it and I missed it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Unless Ricky Whittle gets run over by a tram in Blackpool this weekend or beaten to death with sticks of rock wielded by the deranged voters who have kept Craig Kelly in, he must be nailed on to win it.
> That's it. I've jinxed him. There'll probably be a freak donkey and candyfloss incident on the Golden Mile next Friday afternoon.
> 
> *On a more serious note, why did Ali have no shoes on in the dance off? Does anyone know? Maybe they mentoned it and I missed it*.



I think because of the injury to her toe/foot making it uncomfortable for her to wear her dancing shoes.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Unless Ricky Whittle gets run over by a tram in Blackpool this weekend or beaten to death with sticks of rock wielded by the deranged voters who have kept Craig Kelly in, he must be nailed on to win it.
> That's it. I've jinxed him. There'll probably be a freak donkey and candyfloss incident on the Golden Mile next Friday afternoon.
> 
> On a more serious note, why did Ali have no shoes on in the dance off? Does anyone know? Maybe they mentoned it and I missed it.



She had a very bruised foot and I think her shoes were killing her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think because of the injury to her toe/foot making it uncomfortable for her to wear her dancing shoes.


Yes, I noticed that, but no, they didn't mention it.  It was obviously her injury.  I assume that the injury was taken into account by the judges: she is a better dancer on the whole than Zoe, even if her actual dance-off dance was not unanimously the better of the two.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, there's a history of him being unpleasant.



That's that then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad to have been of service.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 2, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, there's a history of him being unpleasant.



Tbf I think hew as just a bit pissed off at something and spoke before his brain filter caught up - and iirc was quite apologetic about it afterwards.

Or is it something else?

Oh, btw, I don't know if Mr QofG watches It Takes Two? He might be interested in reviewing this evenings edition for a couple of Ola moments on iPlayer when he gets the chance...


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 2, 2009)

It started with this.. or something along these lines 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/66662/Dancer-James-training-walkout.html

and he didn't take too kindly to the way Spoony looked at Ola.. apparently.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/66663/Spoony-takes-a-peek-at-Ola.html


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2009)

I sense we're entering a surreal section of the thread.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> It started with this.. or something along these lines
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/66662/Dancer-James-training-walkout.html
> 
> ...


And he's an arrogant tosser.

Anyway, can anyone tell me...is it true they're going to Blackpool?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, it's shocking, especially as Ola takes such care to hide her breasts from 8 million viewers every week.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, it's a proper love story now for mr and mrs shiny tuna: We've all been there, difficult not to be swept along by their vibe.

Very happy to see inelegant Natalie, Calamity Craig or Ricky Grooveless leave.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

Aw, I'm so happy for Chris and Ola  That was magic.

Missed the first half hour due to baby bedtime - who was on and were they good?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

Twatting hell  Looks like I missed all the people I wanted to see, and they were all good. Jade and Ian, Ali and Tuna, Ricky and Natalie, Natalie and Vincent. Fucksticks.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

yep, there's only 9 - soon 8 - left. There's always the iPlayer - you did miss the best ones.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, but SCD is never quite the same when viewed on iPlayer.

Was getting stupidly overexcited by the group jive, thank god Brucie has come on to interrupt it


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

Can we get rid of them both


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

Should have been Laila vs Craig. At least there should be no contest though, much as I love Flavia these two need to go ASAFP.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, there's some justice in the world at last!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2009)

Haven't seen all the dances yet but I know the result. 

Jade was so great when she went back to her old school and I thought it was really interesting to hear her head teacher saying how she had a bit of a troubled time until she found she was talented at athletics. She is such a good role model  And Ian is fantastic!!

Thought Ali and Brian's dance was beautiful and deserved it's high score but I really loved Chris and Ola because they are so cute and made me smile


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 8, 2009)

There is something quite fascinating about the Jade/Ian dynamic. Really very sweet.

This artice in the Guardian is quite revealing on Darcy Bussell, especially on her childhood and parents.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2009)

Right result.  It would have been a shame if Ricky had gone as men on the Rhumba always have a bad time. 

I think Laila needs to go next.  If she has a Latin dance I think it will be her, Anton has just turned into a total knob this series, and as I think someone has said before, shown that when it comes to Latin, he just ain't that good. 

Jill Halfpenny coming back made me go all gooey and her dress was amazing.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 8, 2009)

Laila?! No way! It's got to be Tuffers. Sorry Phil, but you just aren't working hard enough for it.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 8, 2009)

Laila! Lovely Laila!! Leave her alone, perlease.

Next: Natalie the panto horse or Ricky Grooveless


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the next one to go will be Chris. By the loony powers of the voting public, I reckon he'll be in the dance off against someone good.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't be against that either. Fairly overdosed on his mum and dads kitchen, and the imaginary girlfriend.

Why was Rod Stewart's girlfriend cavorting around, sorry 'dancing', stage front and centre on Sat - it all went extra surreal for a moment. Couldn't work it out at all . . . ?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't be against that either. Fairly overdosed on his mum and dads kitchen, and the imaginary girlfriend.
> 
> Why was Rod Stewart's girlfriend cavorting around, sorry 'dancing', stage front and centre on Sat - it all went extra surreal for a moment. Couldn't work it out at all . . . ?



ex-contestant.  although she was originally partnered with ian.  matt looked funny as he's shorter than her.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 10, 2009)

ahh! Thanks.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ex-contestant.  although she was originally partnered with ian.  matt looked funny as he's shorter than her.



They missed a trick there; they could have put her with Darren Bennet. For extra added funnies.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I think the next one to go will be Chris. By the loony powers of the voting public, I reckon he'll be in the dance off against someone good.



I doubt it.  Chris and Ola are really popular with the voters, I think.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

He's def got the aunts and grannies covered with that cuddly schtick. Slight concern is the imaginary girlfriend though.

I didn't like Ola much to begin with but she's a grower, if you see what I mean; sort of Footballers Wives meets Desperate Housewives in sequined bikinis.


Someone just told me about how Vincent's live-in partner  used to be Flavia, but Flavia got a taste for her dance partner in an earlier series . . . it's a proper knocking shop . . .


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2009)

You're new to all of this, aren't you, LC?  That's old news.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 11, 2009)

Reminds me of the old Tommy Cooper joke.. I was in the dentist's the other day.. isn't it terrible about the Titanic?








Cos their magazines are old..


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm catching up!

I can't believe what some of them have been up to, and they're still all there. It's like Offline


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yes, I'm catching up!
> 
> I can't believe what some of them have been up to, and they're still all there. It's like Offline



and then Vincent had a fling with Cristina last season, but neglected to tell her that he already had a girlfriend, and that she was pregnant...


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
Brendan Cole used to be enganged to his professional dance partner, Camilla Dallerup, who won last year. (She's not in it this year, but you can see her on I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here, if the tabloids are to be beleived. Danish bird. Very thin. Smiley, with lots of teeth) Anyway, in the first series, Brendan won the whole thing with his partner Natasha Kaplinksy and _they_ had a fling, so Camilla kicked him into touch, both personally and professionally.

Mind you, that was also the series when the rumour mill was saying that Denice Lewis (international athlete lady) and her professional dance partner Ian Waite were a couple. And he's gay.

I've come over all Roy Barraclough and Les Dawson, hitching up me bosom over the back fence and miming the rudies.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
> Brendan Cole used to be enganged to his professional dance partner, Camilla Dallerup, who won last year. (She's not in it this year, but you can see her on I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here, if the tabloids are to be beleived. Danish bird. Very thin. Smiley, with lots of teeth) Anyway, in the first series, Brendan won the whole thing with his partner Natasha Kaplinksy and _they_ had a fling, so Camilla kicked him into touch, both personally and professionally.
> 
> Mind you, that was also the series when the rumour mill was saying that Denice Lewis (international athlete lady) and her professional dance partner Ian Waite were a couple. And he's gay.
> ...




Camilla's definitely on I'm A Celeb - it's official.  Didn't she also have a thing with another partner, the celeb chef James Martin?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Camilla's definitely on I'm A Celeb - it's official.  Didn't she also have a thing with another partner, the celeb chef James Martin?


i believe so.

and matt cutler's pro dance partner used to be nicole cutler, who was his ex wife, but they split up when he came out...  and when she got booted off the show she sold all kinds of scandal to the tabs.

and of course, cristina and joe calzaghe, and brian and ali are romancing this year.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Camilla's definitely on I'm A Celeb - it's official.  Didn't she also have a thing with another partner, the celeb chef James Martin?



I did read that about her and Mr Martin. Mind you, he must have really exacting standards; he was Barbara Broccoli's toyboy in his youth. She bought him nice things all the time and spoilt him rotten. An Aston Martin like her Dad's most famous film creation used to drive, if you don't mind. 
Pfffft. Nice work if you can get it.

And while we're on the subject of what the papers say about the sex lives of the Strictlys. How about the silly idea that Christine Bleakley was having a fling with Mark Foster? Former Strictly celebs Foster and Bleakley were seen in Spain on holiday. With Matthew Cutler and Ian Waite. 
Three gay fellers in Sitges (which is as gay as Brighton and Blackpool put together - just with more sun) yet they somehow managed to suggest _she_ was involved with one of them? As if!
And Mark Foster - apparently the only British athlete to come back from Beijing without a medal - is supposed to be in a long term thing with another member of the Strictly alumni; Colin "he wuz robbed" Jackson.

Phew. Can you tell I read all the gossip mags? I'm so ashamed.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 11, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i believe so.
> 
> and matt cutler's pro dance partner used to be nicole cutler, who was his ex wife, but they split up when he came out...  and when she got booted off the show she sold all kinds of scandal to the tabs.
> 
> and of course, cristina and joe calzaghe, and brian and ali are romancing this year.



Matt Cutler came out?

Nicole Cutler went out with Jonathan Batty (maybe still does) who played for Surrey with Mark Ramprakash (who had an affair with a woman not in Strictly).

Kate Garraway won damages (against the Mail?) over the claim she had an affair with Anton du Beke


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Kate Garraway won damages (against the Mail?) over the claim she had an affair with Anton du Beke



Sweet Lord. 
Imagine the size of the chin there'd be on any child of Kate Garroway and Anton du Beke.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa! whoa!! whoa!!! rewind a bit - Ian Wait is gay???


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

ok, that was a joke. Honest. Even I can see he's as camp as a row of pink, sequined tents.

But I absolutely had no idea Mark Foster is gay . . . are we sure about that?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> ok, that was a joke. Honest. Even I can see he's as camp as a row of pink, sequined tents.
> 
> But I absolutely had no idea Mark Foster is gay . . . are we sure about that?



Seems pretty well-known.. one shattering blow after another for you today isn't it!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> whoa! whoa!! whoa!!! rewind a bit - Ian Wait is gay???



Awww. 
You really are a n00b when it comes to Strictly, aren't you? 

Yup. Ian Waite is gay. As is Matthew Cutler.

Personally, I also think Darren Bennett and James Jordan are gay. Yes, they're married. To women. To women who are their professional dance partners; a Russian and a Pole. Neither of whom could have lived in the UK without being married to Brits when they were on the professional competition circuit. See Matthew Cutler for more on this particular strategy. His wife and professional partner Nicole was South African.

Vincent Simone is not gay. In Italy gay men do not exist. 
Brendan Cole is not gay. Ditto Australia. 
_Edit: A thought just struck me. Mr Cole isn't an Ozzie, izzee? He's from New Zealand. Oooops. I beg his Kiwi pardon. _
Anton Du Beke is not human. So his sexuality is neither here nor there.
Brian Fortuna looks alarmingly like a serial killer, so regardless of his sexuality, Ali should be scared if they don't win. Last year he was partnered with Heather Small. How often has she done a gig since then, eh, eh?
She's under a patio somewhere, you mark my words.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I did read that about her and Mr Martin. Mind you, he must have really exacting standards; he was Barbara Broccoli's toyboy in his youth. She bought him nice things all the time and spoilt him rotten. An Aston Martin like her Dad's most famous film creation used to drive, if you don't mind.
> Pfffft. Nice work if you can get it.
> 
> And while we're on the subject of what the papers say about the sex lives of the Strictlys. How about the silly idea that Christine Bleakley was having a fling with Mark Foster? Former Strictly celebs Foster and Bleakley were seen in Spain on holiday. With Matthew Cutler and Ian Waite.
> ...



are ian and matt an item, do we think?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 11, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> are ian and matt an item, do we think?



oh god..

that sort of post ought to come with a warning.. how can i discuss strictly with anyone ever again (and i'm including middle england old people here) without dropping that gossipy bombshell in?

good grief.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

Espresso - James Jordan is not gay FFS. I don't know if you've been out the house in the past 3 years but it's difficult to reach the end of the road without bumping into half of Warsaw - they're in the EU and half a million of them are here. No need to get married.

Fwiw, I do think Tony Beak - Anton - probably does have some intimacy issues. Won't let people get too close to him. I imagine he may have been bullied as a child.


And I'm still not convinced about Mark Foster either, though my conviction is starting to crumble just a little . . .


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> oh god..
> 
> that sort of post ought to come with a warning.. how can i discuss strictly with anyone ever again (and i'm including middle england old people here) without dropping that gossipy bombshell in?
> 
> good grief.



i did just this minute make it up... but it does make a rather delicious possibility, no?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 11, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i did just this minute make it up... but it does make a rather delicious possibility, no?



I'm still struggling with the imagery, especially when you describe it as 'delicious'!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> are ian and matt an item, do we think?



Naaah.
As it goes, a pal of mine works in Funny Girls - transvestite burlesque cabaret show in Blackpool. I kid you not. It's a top spot and last weekend the legendary Betty Legs Diamond  - the seriously impressive numero uno performer there and one time winner of Come Dine With Me - was retiring after 15 years. So last weekend was standing room only and even then, only if you'd booked a loooooooooooong time in advance. Or could get on the VIP list. Anyway, my mate says that some of the pro dancers were in there last Friday night on the lash the night before Strictly. Matthew and his feller, Ian, Darren and Lilya and a few more who I've forgotten. 
So no, Matt isn't seeing Ian because Matt's got a feller. Dunno about Ian, mind.

As for Funny Girls, it is the maddest and most brilliant thing I've ever seen. 

Any time you go there you are bound to see famous people. They come from miles around and any of the theatrical types who are playing in any of the theatres in Blackpool or further afield always seem to end up there on a night out. It's surreal. You're hobnobbing with stage stars on tour and stag parties from Newcastle, grannies from Nottingham and premiership football players, all to the backdrop of transvestite burlesque.
Wild.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Espresso - James Jordan is not gay FFS. I don't know if you've been out the house in the past 3 years but it's difficult to reach the end of the road without bumping into half of Warsaw - they're in the EU and half a million of them are here. *No need to get married*.



Not now. 
But they got wed in 2003, when Poland was not in the EU. And they'd been dancing together for a long time before that.

Ah well, I did say it was only my personal opinion.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

he really isn't gay. Really, really.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> he really isn't gay. Really, really.



I guess it's not a good time to tell you which of the dancers is a post op transexual then?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> he really isn't gay. Really, really.



On one hand, for all I know you might be pals with him and his wife. So I would bow to your superior knowledge and ask you to accept my apologies for my idle and hurtful speculation.

But on the other hand, you thought Mark Foster was straight.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a bit shaken by that one 



I've got to go back now and write down the rest of that gossip . . .


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I guess it's not a good time to tell you which of the dancers is a post op transexual then?



He's vanished. 
Maybe his head has exploded upon hearing this partiular nugget. Given all the rest of the shocks he's had tonight. 

PS My guess is that it's Erin.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 11, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Anton Du Beke is not human. So his sexuality is neither here nor there




Spot on!
On his planet, they wear M&S jumpers AT ALL TIMES.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

He was one of those boys who still went shopping with his mum when he was 17.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> He was one of those boys who still went shopping with his mum when he was 17.



You think he ever stopped?
You're kinder than me. There's definitely something of the Norman Bates about Mr Beek. 
Or there would be, if he was human


----------



## pboi (Nov 12, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I guess it's not a good time to tell you which of the dancers is a post op transexual then?



this I need to know


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

Espresso says it might be Erin, my money is hovering between Natalie Cassidy and the Shiny Tuna - is there an Adam's apple . . . and there's something not quite right with his eyebrows


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG - there is so much gossip on here I can hardly breathe 

I knew about Ian and Matt being gay, Brendan's affairs, didn't know about Camilla and James Martin (I quite like him, I know, I know I have little taste!)

Have heard the gossip about Mark Foster and Colin Jackson - hope it's true 'cos they'd make a really nice couple 

Didn't Christine Bleakley (whatever her name is!) have an affair with her One Show co host 'thingy' who also does the footie (can't remember his name)

Knew about Kristina and Vincent and his already pregnant girlfriend - oh did anyone notice on Saturday that when she was having her photo taken with those squaddies she laughed and said "Don't tell Joe"!

Have always assumed Chris Collins is gay, Darren Bennett and James Jordan can - in the words of my friend Bob - die with their secret if they are gay (though i think they are not).

Anton is a freak who, if he doesn't, should still live with his Mother or at least her decaying corpse!

Plus who, who,, who is the post od transexual. I need to know!

Good grief it's turned into OK crossed with Digital Spy on this thread


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2009)

there are no post-op transexuals in strictly, it was a joke.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> there are no post-op transexuals in strictly, it was a joke.



Boo! I want more gossip


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Didn't Christine Bleakley (whatever her name is!) have an affair with her One Show co host 'thingy' who also does the footie (can't remember his name)


Well . . . we don't know that for certain because they've both denied it - he did though split up with his wife but she was all over the show emotionally at the best of times, and he is a proper workaholic.

But . . .  the Mail had the scoop on Christine Bleakley yesterday!

I think we might be broadening out our remit somewhat 


 . . . and even i knew the trans op thing was a joke


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes.. sorry.. the transexual comment isn't true.. as far as I know.. I was getting carried away with all the gossip..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well . . . we don't know that for certain because they've both denied it - he did though split up with his wife but she was all over the show emotionally at the best of times, and he is a proper workaholic.
> 
> But . . .  the Mail had the scoop on Christine Bleakley yesterday!
> 
> ...





paulhackett66 said:


> *Yes.. sorry.. the transexual comment isn't true.. as far as I know.. I was getting carried away with all the gossip..*



I am so gullible


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

I bet you voted for that Chris Hollins as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I bet you voted for that Chris Hollins as well



NO ....but I might


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2009)

I want gossip!  It doesn't have to be true!


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I want gossip!  It doesn't have to be true!



If Frank Lampard is shagging Christine Bleakley (that's a surname isn't it and not his facial response to shagging her?) he has had to fly back from Dohar today with a 'thigh strain'..


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I want gossip!  It doesn't have to be true!



I am with danny on this. i was really excited about the post op as well!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 12, 2009)

A bit out of touch this week, haven't seen It Takes Two at all - did I miss anything interesting?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

Claude Winkleman's skirt rode up on Monday and you could see the outline of her bollocks in her tights. Apart from that, not much.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2009)

So it's La Winkleman who's the post op transexual, is it?
I KNEW IT!!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

Well no, she's got huge bollocks so I'd imagine no op rather than post op. But it's not an area I specialise in.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well no, she's got huge bollocks so I'd imagine no op rather than post op. But it's not an area I specialise in.



You're only looking at it from a male to female perspective.
If a person had a sex change from female to male, then they'd have nadgers post op, shuuuurely?

Anyway, it's all scurrilous and outrageous nonsense, of course. Because there are no transexuals on Strictly. Though Craig Revel Horwood was once a pretty useful drag queen.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I've found a photo of Claude and his brothers before the op..


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

Are those sunglasses or 'her' eye makeup?

I wonder what Jan Muir would have to say about CRH.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 13, 2009)

Bruce is out of tomorrow's show with the flu.. Tess Daly to do his bit and ? to do hers.. Claude? James Jordan?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8358632.stm


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Bruce is out of tomorrow's show with the flu.. Tess Daly to do his bit and ? to do hers.. Claude? James Jordan?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8358632.stm


Claudia dancing with Tess at the beginning!!!  YES.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2009)

as long as it's not vernon kaye!


----------



## innit (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe Brendan?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2009)

innit said:


> Maybe Brendan?



yeuch.

Karen Hardie would be ok.  Claudia would be best, though.


----------



## innit (Nov 13, 2009)

Disclaimer: Wasn't saying who I wanted!  just thought they might pick him


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 13, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Claudia dancing with Tess at the beginning!!!  YES.



Well she has been practising with Len for years plus (according to LC) she has the balls..

or Natasha Kaplinsky again?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Well she has been practising with Len for years plus (according to LC) she has the balls..
> 
> or *Natasha Kaplinsky *again?



jesus no!



jill halfpenny?  zoe ball?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 13, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> jesus no!
> 
> 
> 
> jill halfpenny?  zoe ball?



Happily I imagine Kaplinsky is contracted to Five (or she's pregnant again). As Tess just glad-hands everyone they just need someone to coo..


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2009)

who took over from tess when she was having her baby?


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 13, 2009)

whoo hooo i cant believe Brucie is off Yes!!! Tomorrow night is going to be great, i dont have to stand next to the tv to get reception, and now no brucie, life is sweet. Random fact. I read Tess is bringing out her own line of beauty products.


----------



## innit (Nov 13, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> who took over from tess when she was having her baby?


Kaplinsky.



onenameshelley said:


> whoo hooo i cant believe Brucie is off Yes!!! Tomorrow night is going to be great, i dont have to stand next to the tv to get reception, and now no brucie, life is sweet. Random fact. I read Tess is bringing out her own line of beauty products.


Yeah, it's in Marks and Spencers.  I was going to get my mum some for a joke (she hates Tess) but it's all like £15!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 13, 2009)

innit said:


> Kaplinsky.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's in Marks and Spencers.  I was going to get my mum some for a joke (she hates Tess) but it's all like £15!!!



really! balls to that, i suppose M&S have to find a way to pay Mr. Fry for his christmas advert some how. (off topic anyone else worried about how thin Mr. Fry is at the minute?).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

At least Anton hasn't been knocked out otherwise I bet it would be him deputising


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> At least Anton hasn't been knocked out otherwise I bet it would be him deputising



indeed


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2009)

Karen Hardie with a strap on, please: Nice to see you! . . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2009)

*Paging the Strictly historians*

Has it ever been suggested Anton might have dabbled with one of his dance partners - I presume he's single - because it's tempting to think he might be a  virgin


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2009)

His professional partner is Erin Boag, according to Wikipedia, which also informs me that he was a junior boxer before he became a dancer, he is half-Hungarian and half-Spanish, and Esther Rantzen said of him, 'Every woman in the world should have half an hour with Anton Du Beke.' 

None of that changes my suspicions ...!

Edit: He claims to have begun dancing in order to meet girls.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2009)

Firstly, Esther Rantzen is 110, secondly the quote isn't complete:



> 'Every woman in the world should have half an hour with Anton Du Beke, appropriate coma-inducing medication, a lifting harness and a bath of acid'.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2009)

Heh.

According to the Daily Mail he had a 11-month relationship with someone called Caroline Feraday, who is apparently the ex-girlfriend of comedian Frank Skinner.

The Mail quotes him as saying: "I don't really have time for long-term girlfriends. *Caroline was the first and last *one, and that finished earlier this year. We were together for ten or 11 months. It's a difficult lifestyle in which to have a long-term relationship."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you/article-488581/Anton-Du-Beke-dances-Cherie-Tony-Blair.html


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheers. He's a proper knob, isn't he. 

My new theory is he's the only child of aging parents.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2009)

His dad was an alcoholic who died when he was still quite young, apparently.
There was some quote about what a git he was - hang on a sec, I'll find it again.

_He grew up with an alcoholic Hungarian father with whom he "did not see eye to eye" and a Spanish mother whom he adores.
...
His father died when Anton was a young adult and his mother has subsequently remarried.
"My father didn't live to see my success - he would have hated it anyway, would have been vile to me about it. And I am fine with that," Anton says._
(from the same link as above)


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 13, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> Heh.
> 
> According to the Daily Mail he had a 11-month relationship with someone called Caroline Feraday, who is apparently the ex-girlfriend of comedian Frank Skinner.
> 
> ...



Caroline F according to Frank Skinners autobio likes it up the arse..

Oh and Claudia is doing Tess's bit tomorrow..


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2009)

That's very classy of Frank.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 13, 2009)

Beeb said:
			
		

> Bruce Forsyth has pulled out of Saturday's Strictly Come Dancing "on doctor's orders" because he has flu, the BBC has announced.
> 
> *Co-presenter Tess Daly will be taking on the 81-year-old's hosting role while her backstage duties will be handled by Claudia Winkleman.*
> 
> ...



\o/   \o/  hurrah!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

She better still say "Nice to see you to see you....." or my Saturday evening will be ruined!!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd imagine that if she did there'd be more complaints than ITV got last week over Cowell and The Twits.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Oh and Claudia is doing Tess's bit tomorrow..



Ace!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy about Claudia 

Managed to catch It Takes Two tonight - not liking the couples' music selections, from what I heard.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm happy about Claudia too.  I have a bit of a girl crush on Claudia.  I especially love her outfits, shoes and glossy hair.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

She'd have definitely had a sleepness night fretting over shoes.

Offski tonight please, Ricky Groovless or Natalie the Drunk Panto Horse.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I'm happy about Claudia too.  I have a bit of a girl crush on Claudia.  I especially love her outfits, shoes and glossy hair.



She could cut down on the fake tan though, and maybe eat some pies.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 14, 2009)

I really like her eye make-up but I don't think I stand any chance of managing to replicate it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> She'd have definitely had a sleepness night fretting over shoes.
> 
> Offski tonight please, Ricky Groovless or Natalie the Drunk Panto Horse.



I'd be happy with that - they both get on my nerves a bit.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

But you're biased towards Mummy's Boy  btw, from the clip I saw, he looked tremendous in training this week.


I note Mariah Scary is tonights guest, I know it's too much to ask for Strictly but I hope she is interviewed live, and also turns her head around 360' at some stage.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> But you're biased towards Mummy's Boy  btw, from the clip I saw, he looked tremendous in training this week.
> 
> 
> I note Mariah Scary is tonights guest, I know it's too much to ask for Strictly but I hope she is interviewed live, and also turns her head around 360' at some stage.



But he is so cute though - like a small puppy!!

Hope Jade and Ian do well this week as well 

Oh god, I fucking loathe Mariah Carey


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 14, 2009)

Ronnie Corbett is standing in for  Brucie!!

And Tess grabbed his leg!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

oh no! poor jade!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor Jade  Hope she is fit for next week, and for her training in January. She and Ian are my favourites too.


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

is jade out this week then  ? i missed the start


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

ricky g did well. (edit - undermarked!)

the contest between him, natalie and tuffers is fierce.  and then the two who alternate between good and shit: chris (who is making me feel a bit nauseated, tbh), and laila (who appears to be bandaged this evening)...

i'm much more interested in who goes next, than who wins.

oh, and can we keep claudia, please?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> is jade out this week then  ? i missed the start



She got a bad knee injury in the dress rehearsal so can't dance this week. poor thing was in tears


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

'kinell!


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

ah bless her. is it serious?


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

anf fkin hell, that was a hell of a dance. hotness with angry chris man


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

i do. not. want. to be having these kind of thoughts about chris.  


blimey!

 *gulps wine, fans self*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

I am going to vote for Chris - he is so cute


----------



## malice (Nov 14, 2009)

It's so much better with Tess/Claudia. Claudia's way better at the chatty stuff, but now ronnie corbet has disappeared, tess is actually good at the main presenting stuff. I"ve never liked her much before.

(oh, and hello thread)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

oh poor laila.  why did she even try?  as someone who sprained both ankles recently, I can't imagine the pain involved in putting heels on, let alone trying to dance.

anyway - she's guaranteed to ace the viewer vote tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw bless at Anton, that was sweet of him.


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

fuck I missed the middle of the dance, did he call it a day for her?  i like him


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

Jesus, it's like the Somme out there.



QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to vote for Chris - he is so cute


I knew it   You're sick.


Loved Laila's hair and fringe (that's a word to spell correctly). Needs a massive public boost - and she's with dopey bollocks 


welcome malice - hope you live up to your name.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> fuck I missed the middle of the dance, did he call it a day for her?  i like him



She called it a day and he just picked her up in his arms and carried her around.


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

awww


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that is a fugly dress and hair style on Natalie


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

oh, i'm so pleased for natalie's nines!  London Calling can feck off with his rather boring and witless repetitive epithets:  she's in it till the final three, i reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not keen on her tbh


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> oh, i'm so pleased for natalie's nines!  London Calling can feck off with his rather boring and witless repetitive epithets:  she's in it till the final three, i reckon.


Charmed, I'm sure. If only we could all be like you.


She's the worst dancer left in the competition.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not keen on her tbh



well, consider yourself uninvited to my CRH karaoke sesh...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

anyway, natalie only scored one point below ali!

edit - and ricky whittle!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Charmed, I'm sure. If only we could all be like you.
> 
> 
> She's the worst dancer left in the competition.



Oh i think Ricky G and Phil Tufnell are probably worse that she is!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

Tuffers and rg in the danceoff i reckon.  ricky groves will go.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> well, consider yourself uninvited to my CRH karaoke sesh...



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



ah, ok...  (if only cos you're actually the only real person involved other than myself...)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

OMfuggingG!

cristina in spits and brian lifts her up to a standing split by the toes or one foot????


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

I have voted for Chris and Ola - Mr. QofG's is trying to vote for Tuffers and Katya (he likes Katya, though not as much as Ola ) but it is engaged


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyway, back to cheesy, light entertainment  world for the less intense  . . . Lionel Blair's sitting  behind Ronie Corbett (and desperate for screen time) - does it get any better!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure about Brian's brown trousers but I liked that. Wish I had a figure like Katrina!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you voted


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Have you voted



Yes  Twice!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

Nutter.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

ooh - just had horrible fear of natailie in the danceoff - due to the 'public thinking they're safe' factor.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

You're taking this whole thing seriously, aren't you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ooh - just had horrible fear of natailie in the danceoff - due to the 'public thinking they're safe' factor.



I reckon she's be in a good chance to go through even if she is  I am hoping Ricky G will go this week.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> oh, i'm so pleased for natalie's nines!  London Calling can feck off with his rather boring and witless repetitive epithets:  she's in it till the final three, i reckon.



Loads of dodgy bits in that routine tho'. Not nice really.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're taking this whole thing seriously, aren't you?



this is the most compelling thing in my life for the last 5 and a half autumns.

anyway, i was right about the danceoff.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2009)

This looks like a very tough call . . . *clutches cushion*

Well, for some of us it's a bit of cheesy nonsense early on a Sat evening. If that's ok.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This looks like a very tough call . . . *clutches cushion*



mmm - but ricky still has a droopy elbow: the one thing i thought he could change..,. so i reckon tuffers to stay

edit - happy to be wrong!

didn't see tuffers's mistake.  what did he do?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2009)

Ohhhh - I like Tuffers but ah well


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no, Phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil! 

what was the point of Ronnie Corbett (much as I like him) , Tess was ruuuuuuuuuuuuuling it tonight, like a woman who has untied herself from a three legged race with her grandad and is jogging home, smiling.

And Claud! Bonkers! Joyfully bonkers!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Oh no, Phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!
> 
> what was the point of Ronnie Corbett (much as I like him) , Tess was ruuuuuuuuuuuuuling it tonight, like a woman who has untied herself from a three legged race with her grandad and is jogging home, smiling.
> 
> And Claud! Bonkers! Joyfully bonkers!



tess and claudia are a dream team!  no messing.

but the bbc can't be that brave next year, can they?


----------



## FiFi (Nov 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> tess and claudia are a dream team!  no messing.
> 
> but the bbc can't be that brave next year, can they?



I almost hope they can.
I thought Tess did really well, and I just adore Claudia doing her stuff! 

Ronnie was sweet but a little under-used. I thought there could possibly have been more jokey asides from him during the show.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2009)

Bruce was off sick, Jade was injured, Laila had to hobble off and Mariah Carey never materialised.

I thought the show in Blackpool last week would be a tough act to follow, but I didn't think the BBC would start maiming, infecting and kidnapping people to up the ante.

Right decision tonight, I reckon. Tufnel had gone about as far as he was going to get.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 14, 2009)

Clearly someone in the production team had cold feet at a late stage and shouted 'But what about the grannies?'
And therefore they cast around desperately for someone who was famous 20 years ago. Corbett clearly drew the short straw and was pushed on stage (probably for a considerable fee).
The whole thing was totally unnecessary, they should have just had the courage of their convictions and given Claudia and Tess more time.

It was so many light years better without 'Brucie' (ugh), it's untrue. Someone get rid of him, _please_.

And the injuries! Wow. Poor Jade, but also I felt so incredibly sympathetic for poor Laila, she soldiered through it manfully but was clearly in massive pain. Is it sceptical of me to suspect that the production team pressured her to dance, thinking that they couldn't have 2 injury 'no-shows' ?!

As for the actual dancing, Natalie underwhelmed me I have to admit, despite the praise the judges gave to her technical mastery.
I've never really 'got' Chris and Ola before but this week they were 
I've been saying for a while that Tuffers was coasting, so clearly I think that the right man went out.

Really glad Laila got through.

Edit: Oops, sorry for the essay!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i do. not. want. to be having these kind of thoughts about chris.
> 
> 
> blimey!
> ...



You sick fuck  I totally agreed with Bruno and Craig's comments about Chris tonight, lots of attack but where was the dancing?



malice said:


> It's so much better with Tess/Claudia. Claudia's way better at the chatty stuff, but now ronnie corbet has disappeared, tess is actually good at the main presenting stuff. I"ve never liked her much before.



Absolutely. There was a giddy air of freedom about the whole show tonight, brutal injuries notwithstanding.

Loads more horror frocks too - Laila's fringey carpet thing was beyond atrocious.

Fabulously cheesy pro dance


----------



## malice (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, it was properly crap dresses wasn't it, for the celebs anyway, I liked Erin's, although Jade's frock looked great from the little we saw. Ali's was a bit horrible, Laila's fringing was all over the place. I liked professional Natalie's big bow on her hotpants


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2009)

This series has had endless terrible dresses, it's been quite bizarre. Usually the BBC costume dept pull it out of the bag with a few missteps here and there, but this time the vast majority have been eye-poppingly bad.

Maybe now that Camilla's gone, the wardrobe staff felt it was only fair to share out her shit costumes among everyone else


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 14, 2009)

Is now the right time to mention Brian's. Brown. Trousers. ??

I suspect the costume department were desperately seeking ways to get Ali to dump him. 

And the white top-thingy. Shudder.


----------



## malice (Nov 14, 2009)

yes indeed, those weird polo/turtle neck things should be banned for men for latin dances. Chris's bolero was ok for the Paso, but the turtle neck underneath ruined it. And brian's white turtle neck with brown trousers was just wrong

there have been some good dresses though. Generally Jade's have been good. Jo wood had some ok ones (in the ballroom). sorry having resisted posting so far it's all going to come out in one big blurt this eve


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2009)

Jade has been the toast of the frock shop this series for sure. I'm gutted she didn't get to dance tonight, what a shame for them.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 14, 2009)

Go for it, malice, I'm the same 

The one dress that really sticks in my memory was pro-Natalie's tropical-coloured, fringed, asymmetric number from the first episode I saw - not just because it really suited her, but because she worked it into her dance really well. Can't find a pic though. (I think it was her?!)

Jo Wood wore a leather-look dress with splits up both thighs which looked totally 'Tarzan & Jane', I couldn't work out whether I hated it or loved it.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2009)

What was Len thinking saving Ricky Grooveless over Tuffers.  

I really liked Laila's dress.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2009)

Any news on Jade's knee? 


Liked Len's point about Laila crying for sympathy compared to Tuffers having keyhole surgery and just getting on with it.  It's getting edgy in sequin world . . .


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Any news on Jade's knee?
> 
> 
> Liked Len's point about Laila crying for sympathy compared to Tuffers having keyhole surgery and just getting on with it.  It's getting edgy in sequin world . . .


Yes, yes, no no no, I agree with you.  I like that you said it.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, It Takes Two was interesting last night - Len seemed keen to stress that Laila's injury situation wasn't unique. It's very hard to tell, though, isn't it. Tuffers didn't look as though his mobility was restricted after he had surgery, whereas Laila looked in a lot of pain. But who can say?!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, yes, no no no, I agree with you.  I like that you said it.




It was also mentioned that Natalie had simplified Ricky's choreography due to a hamstring problem.  I am not sure I had heard that mentioned before, although I haven't been able to keep up with my ITT as much as I would have liked this year.  

I think the point that Len was making on ITT is that the judges (the professional ones at least) will go by the performance on the night as that is how it works in pro competitions.  The fact that Laila only performed half the dance means that she should have gone.  

I liked what Len said about the fact that he still gave her a 7 though as there was no point giving her less just to be cruel.  I think I love Len a bit though


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

Me76 said:


>


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> Yes, It Takes Two was interesting last night - Len seemed keen to stress that Laila's injury situation wasn't unique. It's very hard to tell, though, isn't it. Tuffers didn't look as though his mobility was restricted after he had surgery, whereas Laila looked in a lot of pain. But who can say?!


And the thing about The Show Doctor deciding who gets a pass and who doesn't was interesting, as well. I didn't even know there was A Show Doctor 

So, no news on Jade  . . .


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I didn't even know there was A Show Doctor


I suppose there would need to be, for risk reasons. Same as _I'm A Celeb_ has one (who we do see from time to time).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2009)

Just turned on ITT to see Lional Blair, Vanessa Feltz and Russell Grant on the sofa with Claudia....it's scary


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 17, 2009)

Russell Grant, Lionel Blair and Vanessa Feltz all on the sofa with Claudia this evening.. good grief


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Russell Grant, Lionel Blair and Vanessa Feltz all on the sofa with Claudia this evening.. good grief



It's disturbing me, a lot. I don't like it


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So, no news on Jade  . . .



They said on It Takes Two that she's still not being allowed to dance, although the situation is under review daily. So it sounds likely that she'll have to pull out this week, doesn't it?
How does it work if someone pulls out, does that give the rest a week's free pass?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2009)

someone always seems to drop out.

john sergeant
kelly brook
jimmy tarbuck

don't they have fewer people in the final or something?


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2009)

it says on the rules page they have 'various options', but only specificaly mentions allowing the return of the last person to be voted out


----------



## malice (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Claudia mentioned at some point that they get a week's free pass - so Jade's already had that. I don't know whether there's any scope for two (or whether she'd get to dance the tango instead of dancing a new dance if she was allowed to dance later in the week?)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I don't want to be Mr Doom and Gloom but my guess is Jade is out. Claude says we'll know tomorrow 


/Mr Doom and Gloom


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2009)

on the plus side - did you see claudia and len recreating cherie lunghi's rumba?  i nearly wee'd myself!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 19, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> on the plus side - did you see claudia and len recreating cherie lunghi's rumba?  i nearly wee'd myself!



A moment I shall be replaying on iPlayer later I feel.


----------



## innit (Nov 19, 2009)

Ola seems to call Chris "My little Chris" during every training update, if I was him I wouldn't like that.

I don't see how Jade can do it if she hasn't trained


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2009)

We don't get It Takes Two on Thursdays.  But they never repay us.  It just never gets shown, or mentioned.  It's the thing in the thingy.


----------



## innit (Nov 19, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> We don't get It Takes Two on Thursdays.  But they never repay us.  It just never gets shown, or mentioned.  It's the thing in the thingy.



"We" as in scottish bbc?  Can't you just watch it on iplayer?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2009)

innit said:


> "We" as in scottish bbc?  Can't you just watch it on iplayer?


Yes.

Yes, I suppose so.  But that's not the same.  Not at all.


----------



## innit (Nov 19, 2009)

It's very very similar tbf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2009)

No.  I'm not carrying the PC through to the sofa.  It'd be a nightmare.


----------



## janeb (Nov 19, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No.  I'm not carrying the PC through to the sofa.  It'd be a nightmare.



It's worth it for Claudia and Len's rhumba - a classic moment that will stand the test of time


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 19, 2009)

and, this time, you hardly noticed her bollocks. Maybe I'm just getting used to this version of reality . . .

Something is clearly up as Russell Grant has never made me smile before. Ever, ever.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well, I don't want to be Mr Doom and Gloom but my guess is Jade is out. Claude says we'll know tomorrow



Ooh! Today?

So if she drops out, they get Tuffers back? Or this week nobody is knocked out?
Tell me someone, what's the protocol!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2009)

Jade was on It Takes Two tonight and it appears there is a difference of opinion between her physio and the BBC's physio.  She really wants to dance but the BBC physio is saying she can't - there appears to be an impasse and we still don't know if she will dance tomorrow.  My guess is that the Beeb are terrified of ruining her Olympic career, and the lawyers are advising them not to allow her to dance.  Could be wrong though.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2009)

*chews cushion*


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 20, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Jade was on It Takes Two tonight and it appears there is a difference of opinion between her physio and the BBC's physio.  She really wants to dance but the BBC physio is saying she can't - there appears to be an impasse and we still don't know if she will dance tomorrow.  My guess is that the Beeb are terrified of ruining her Olympic career, and the lawyers are advising them not to allow her to dance.  Could be wrong though.



That was exactly my interpretation too ... erk.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

It has to be that arse off East Enders to go.
Either of them, tbf.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

Tuffers should return.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2009)

So far:

Ali+Tuna - lovely
Natalie+Vincent - leadfooted, as she was well aware 
Ricky+Nat - pretty underwhelming, I thought. The lift looked more like a hoist, totally graceless.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to say something but I'm knocking one out over Tess's dress . . 


/not literally


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 21, 2009)

Was that the Fonz in the audience at the start?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

A clash of the generations over LiftGate. Yep, there was the 'over the rainbow' lyric but, at the same time, a bit Mr Universe.

Like Laila's dress from the waist up - I have no idea who's in charge of the waist downs this season but it's all a bit Terry Gilliam.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2009)

Good grief, WHAT is Erin wearing?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

It looks like it was shoulderless to begin with but they added the top frills and sleeves. Maybe.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 21, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Good grief, WHAT is Erin wearing?



Laila's cast offs stitched together at 6 o'clock?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2009)

Made her look like she had major bingo wings!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2009)

Henry winkler is a huge fAn of the show.

Am at my mum's so haven't been able to focus on the dances, but jeez, what did Erin do to upset the costume department?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2009)

The fringing is seriously out of control this time around. It didn't help their lifeless tango either.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2009)

What is the song that Darren and Lilya are dancing to?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 21, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> What is the song that Darren and Lilya are dancing to?



The Noisettes - Wild Young Hearts 

(I think)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

A proper old skool turn is Shirl. Was that professional dance a tad trippy at the start?

"Buck their socks up"


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

Jesus, she's dressed like one of the Hawkmen in Flash Gordon.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2009)

I thought Erin looked suspiciously like a Fraggle.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I thought Erin looked suspiciously like a Fraggle.



Worst. Dress.  Ever.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

Not an ideal look to leave the show on: Part turkey, part council parks department.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 22, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I thought Erin looked suspiciously like a Fraggle.



i said it looked like she skinned a sesame street character.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2009)

Poor Jade and Ian


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2009)

Indeed. I wonder what they do now though - they've got an extra week to fill?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 23, 2009)

Since series 2, the whole thing is designed so as there are three couples in the final. One year, Jimmy Tarbuck had to retire on medical grounds and one year Kelly Brook retired after her father's death. In those two years they had the usual elimination every week, leaving two couples in the final. But last year, John Sergeant resigned and there were still three couples in the final, so I suppose there was no dance off the week he left.

Barring anyone else having to withdraw, I'd imagine we're in for a two couple final this year.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 23, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Since series 2, the whole thing is designed so as there are three couples in the final. One year, Jimmy Tarbuck had to retire on medical grounds and one year Kelly Brook retired after her father's death. In those two years they had the usual elimination every week, leaving two couples in the final. But last year, John Sergeant resigned and there were still three couples in the final, so I suppose there was no dance off the week he left.



Oh no, that was the great tied voting judge's cockup - all three went through from the penultmate week to the final.

Err, summary: 2 couples tied for judges vote so they both got 3 pts; other couple got 1 pt. Given audience votes it meant it was impossible for that couple not to be in the dance off (or something) and so likely to be eliminated. They changed the voting system slightly for this year as a result - clearly no one anticipated the problem...


----------



## Espresso (Nov 23, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Oh no, that was the great tied voting judge's cockup - all three went through from the penultmate week to the final.
> 
> Err, summary: 2 couples tied for judges vote so they both got 3 pts; other couple got 1 pt. Given audience votes it meant it was impossible for that couple not to be in the dance off (or something) and so likely to be eliminated. They changed the voting system slightly for this year as a result - clearly no one anticipated the problem...



You're dead right. 
I'd completely blanked that bit of utter nincompoopery from my mind.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 25, 2009)

Natalie's getting a lot of talking-up, isn't she? The three lads on It Takes Two last night were really bigging her up.

Groves to go this week, surely?


----------



## innit (Nov 25, 2009)

He went last week 

I love Natalie.  I quite like Ricky and Ali but they are both a bit nicey nicey.  Ali smiled all the way through the paso doble ffs.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 25, 2009)

Oops, sorry, brain not on. Didn't catch it on Saturday so I'm a week behind. Last night was the first 'It Takes Two' I've seen for about a fortnight, too!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2009)

I've mellowed considerably towards Natalie and Vince the Mince. She still can't dance but what the hell - they're an entertaining couple. In fact, if I had to vote for anyone to go now it would probably be Laila because of those crocodile tears a couple of weeks ago, and only then because I had to find some reason - I mean, we've all strained an ankle . . . and then there's her partner . . . 

Anyway, good luck to them all now!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Was that the Fonz in the audience at the start?


Yes, he's a big fan.  He always drops in when he's in London.  (He was on ITT at least once).


----------



## Espresso (Nov 25, 2009)

On ITT tonight, Claudia informed us that Ali is the latest victim of dance related legular injury. First Jade, then Laila and now Ali. Curiouser and curiouser.

Having just spent a few hours watching NCIS, CSI and Taggart I've come to the not at all far fetched idea that there is something sinister going on. Who's got a motive? Where was Arlene Phillips when all these accidents happened? Has anyone checked her handbag for a well used  industrial sized tin of floor polish?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw she fell on her arse. They make it seem she's lucky not to lose her entire leg from above the knee


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 25, 2009)

Espresso said:


> On ITT tonight, Claudia informed us that Ali is the latest victim of dance related legular injury. First Jade, then Laila and now Ali. Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Having just spent a few hours watching NCIS, CSI and Taggart I've come to the not at all far fetched idea that there is something sinister going on. Who's got a motive? Where was Arlene Phillips when all these accidents happened? Has anyone checked her handbag for a well used  industrial sized tin of floor polish?





Sounds awfully like a Taggart episode when you put it like that. I'd say Natalie Cassidy - look at it: all those girlies who are a bit better than her...


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw Gavin and Stacey last night for the first time, the character of Uncle Bryn totally fused in my brain with Anton.

I should think I'm not the first to suffer.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 27, 2009)

ROFL! So true ...

What happened on It Takes Two last night? Any word on the injured?


----------



## innit (Nov 27, 2009)

she danceth

(possibly not very well as won't have trained much)


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 27, 2009)

Whittle has been arrested....hope they bang him up so lovely ALi wins


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8382550.stm

a fit up, clearly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Whittle has been arrested....hope they bang him up so lovely ALi wins



Me too! I know he is a good dancer but I find him so DULL!!! And his partner annoys me for some reason. Probably jealously but..


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8382550.stm
> 
> a fit up, clearly


Which contestant is behind all this injury, illness, racism allegations, and now arrests!


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2009)

it's that Chris thingy I reckon, far too clean cut


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 27, 2009)

OOOOH!!!!! GOSSIP!!!!! OMG how will they handle this on tomorrow's show?!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> it's that Chris thingy I reckon, far too clean cut


I've been through the leader boards since the start, and it definitely is Chris.  Whoever is ahead of him in the leader board, the next week they are accused of racism, injured, or this week arrested!

Coincidence?  I think not!

Where will he stop?  _Murder_?


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Whoever is ahead of him in the leader board,



well, at least Natalie's safe then


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> well, at least Natalie's safe then


Yey!  I hope it backfires on him, he's found out and disqualified, but not before leaving the way clear for Natalie to win!


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too! I know he is a good dancer but I find him so DULL!!! And his partner annoys me for some reason. Probably jealously but..




my wife who adores it  never likes it when the amateur could quite easily be mistaken for the pro....


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

This series is annoying me now.

An arrest, injuries galore, shagging, judge controversy and it is still crap.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep, it feel like it's been a long time. 

On that theme, how are they going to get 1 1/2 hours of tv out of five 90 second dances tonight?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, it feel like it's been a long time.
> 
> On that theme, how are they going to get 1 1/2 hours of tv out of five 90 second dances tonight?



2 dances each I think


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah. Interesting.

What a lovely start by Ola and Mummy's Boy. Loved every second of that! I even liked the fringes.


----------



## malice (Nov 28, 2009)

It's a good frock week all round I think. Like the pink and red on Ali


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> This series is annoying me now.
> 
> An arrest, injuries galore, shagging, judge controversy and it is still crap.



I was thinking that too, until the show started. LOVE the two new dances, they've really brought new life into it all! The Charleston is fantastic, Chris+Ola's was great and Ali looks amazing in the get-up. Ricky and Natalie's rock and roll was fun too, was nice to see her a bit unsure of herself.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorgeous Laila and Uncle Bryn!

This is great crowd pleasing stuff tonight.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah they have injected some much needed life into this, at long bloody last. Natalie must go, everyone else has been great.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2009)

I missed Laila and Beaky, were they good? If so, sad to say but it should be Natalie's turn, she and Vincent had too much clunk to go any further.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep, most entertaining.

It's difficult, I even like Natalie and Vince the Mince now - even if she's by far the poorest dancer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2009)

Been out to see the switching on of Maidenhead's Christmas Lights so we have just started watching.

I love Chris and Ola!!!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Natalie has to go - this is srs bizniz now

I'm struggling to decide who's better between Ali and Ricky


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

The band utterly totally failed just then with the pro dance song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2009)

The Fonz!!!!!

Mr. QofG's is muttering because he was accused of being The Fonz once at school when he showed thumbs up accepting an award in assembly once. It's been over 25 years but he can't let it go


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Queenie - you're too late to vote. Ha! 

Is it me or is that woman is singing through her nose


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 28, 2009)

rIverdance? Really?  God the entracte entertainment is getting worse.

Natalie's rock and roll was embarrassing, but I love her so much - if anyone can pull off a viewer vote coup tis her.

In Other news, anyone else think chris - annoying as he is - was undermarked? 

Anyway, I want laila to go cos she's dull and anton is creepy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Queenie - you're too late to vote. Ha!
> 
> Is it me or is that woman is singing through her nose



I know  Chris and Ola better go through or else!!

Ali looks very pretty tonight  Though Brian's attempt at a moustache is  Really enjoyed their dance though


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 28, 2009)

trashpony said:


> I think Natalie has to go - this is srs bizniz now
> 
> I'm struggling to decide who's better between Ali and Ricky



I love Ricky. Mainly because Kizmet claims he looks like him and now my brain is confused and I think I fancy him.

Natalie looks nice tonight, doesn't she?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> In Other news, anyone else think chris - annoying as he is - was undermarked?


Absolutely.  

I also think Ricky is marked unfairly.  Because the judges expect so much of him, he gets slightly lower marks than someone else would for the same dance.  Yes, he nearly dropped her at the end, but I think a _little_ higher score would have been fairer.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh bollocks! So who in. The name of he'll is voting for laila?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

What a lovely ending for them though. Very sweet and sincere.


I did think the two in the playoff were the two least well choreographed, not that I know an awful lot.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2009)

Nelly Furtado looks like she has got two  soot stained bricks on her feet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2009)

Awww little Vincent having a cry !! Still I think it was Nat's time to go.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 28, 2009)

Fair play, I really liked Natalie but she'd done her time. She did herself proud though, she deserved that standing ovation.

I must now confess that I'm rooting for Laila and Anton. He's so wrong that he's right, in a way. Plus, as I think I said before, I always go for the underdogs, and this pair are it now (other than perhaps Chris and Ola - but then I think they have greater public support).

Additional comments:
- Ali and Tuna (heh, love that nickname!) are still being overmarked
- Wonder if Wittle's copshop debacle affected his marking? Because I can't see why else he lost on average 1 point per judge tonight.
- Chris and Ola are improving markedly each week, is this down to cunning choreography or is it due to the fact that effectively they're a 3-man team? (Because they have James Jordan also available to coach, and Chris makes frequent references to his 'advice').

Interested in more experienced 'Strictly' watchers' views ...


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if  the end of Ola's choreography will be repeated almost as often as John Sergeant's March - it seemed to me to be almost the perfect crown-pleasing routine.

I have also wondered if (Aussie) Natalie's lack of experience sometimes comes through in her choreography - at least as compared with the Tuna and Ola - and that that might be the undoing of her and Ricky. btw, I suddenly realised yesterday that's he's rather  insecure.  

Anyway, I find I can't root for anyone in particular now, they all have merits - even Anton, freak that he is.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 29, 2009)

I cried last night, it was vincent crying that set me off, i loved Natalie but yeah it was time for her to bow out. I love love the new dances. Agree with spangles about Riverdance fucking hell that was crap and they marked the floor up.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 29, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> In Other news, anyone else think chris - annoying as he is - was undermarked?



First to dance - traditionally harder to get top marks if you're out first I think. If that would have been last out it could have been higher I think.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 29, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> - Ali and Tuna (heh, love that nickname!) are still being overmarked



There are 3 celebs from this series confirmed so far for the tour in the spring, Natalie Cassidy, Zoe Lucker and.. Ali Bastian.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 29, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> - Wonder if Wittle's copshop debacle affected his marking? Because I can't see why else he lost on average 1 point per judge tonight.



Nah, it wasn't all that good - couple of places he screwed up - once quite badly at the start. Nearly dropped her at the end as well. It seemed fair to me - all a bit stop/start and they weren't moving that well out of the lifts imo.

Did anyone catch ITT on Friday btw? CRW's little comment about their choice of music (shame it's not Jailhouse Rock) hilarious...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2009)

As much as I loved Natalie and her enthusiasm, that was the right result.  Laila to go next week so that Chris is in the final three - I love him more and more each week.  

Thank God for Sky plus to enable me to fast forward Riverdance and Nelly and James.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Nah, it wasn't all that good - couple of places he screwed up - once quite badly at the start. Nearly dropped her at the end as well. It seemed fair to me - all a bit stop/start and they weren't moving that well out of the lifts imo.
> 
> Did anyone catch ITT on Friday btw? CRW's little comment about their choice of music (shame it's not Jailhouse Rock) hilarious...



i have such a faghag crush on craig revel horwood!  he's been brilliant propping up the sofa three times a week this season. such a scandal queen, dahhhhhling.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 30, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i have such a faghag crush on craig revel horwood!  he's been brilliant propping up the sofa three times a week this season. such a scandal queen, dahhhhhling.



I love him too.

I've loved him since he was on master chef freaking out!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2009)

She's not the prettiest, she's not got the best body, etc but of all the female pro dancers I really do like Lilia KopALoadaTheseBabies bestest.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2009)

There's a results show? 

90 minutes for the four dances, and then a further 30 mins at 9.40pm. Hmmm.




> Following the exit of Natalie Cassidy, the pressure mounts as the four remaining celebrities vie for a place in the semi-final. Former Royal Ballet dancer Darcey Bussell appears as a guest judge for the last three shows, giving her verdict on the performances alongside Len Goodman, Alesha Dixon, Craig Revel Horwood and Bruno Tonioli. Viewers can vote to keep their favourite dancers in the competition. Bruce Forsyth and Tess Daly present. The results show is at 9.40pm.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 5, 2009)

They're doing 2 dances each tonight - so that's double the usual dancing and judges' time.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah. great.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2009)

IAN!! I lurve Ian!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2009)

Oooh dear - Alesha looks a bit put out that Darcy is there. Her face was like thunder when darcy was being introduced


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2009)

Missed a bit due to settling baby, but the tango really isn't Ali's dance is it? Although I liked her dress, and Ola's too. It's exactly the shade of lilac that looks totally ghoulish on me, but I love it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2009)

That was a bit rubbish - and Anton's shirt is too cerise!!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2009)

I had it on the iPlayer in the background but I suppose I've lost a bit of interest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2009)

What is the point of Darcy?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope she is going to perform otherwise she has no purpose on the show.
Not that I care or anything......


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I hope she is going to perform otherwise she has no purpose on the show.
> Not that I care or anything......


It's all a bit bizarre.  We saw her early on.  Then there was this "Oh, Darcy will be here later in the series".  And now it's... another judge.  I don't see the point.  She doesn't add anything.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 5, 2009)

Well. It has got to be bye bye Antoine the Berk and Laila. I fear their race is run.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> What is the point of Darcy?



Yeah 
She's hardly got two words in edgewise this evening.

Laila and Anton are on the way out, aren't they. 
And Ricky's back on form, so given Chris's popularity, I'd be worrying if I was Ali.


Edit: Not liking the split-show set-up. Nearly didn't bother tuning in again. Wonder how many viewers they'll lose?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2009)

Not many I hope, or they will have missed two fabulous pro dances! The Argentine tango and the American smooth are my favourites, and those didn't disappoint.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2009)

I do love Natalie's dress, tres glam.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 5, 2009)

Laila's dress is lovely, and suits her really well. I adored Ali's pink number though, those tail-feathers are a knock-out!

Edit: Tess's dress is sitting a little bit low, though ...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 5, 2009)

O well now there's a surprise....

funny how Ricky is in bottom two, reckon that assault thing didn't go down well with the audience?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> funny how Ricky is in bottom two, reckon that assault thing didn't go down well with the audience?


Maybe, but there was only four left, meaning half of them were going to be in the dance off.  And Little Chris _is_ the housewife's favourite.  So the chances of being in the dance off are pretty high, whatever your "troubles".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2009)

Much as I really, really like Chris and Ola I hope they don't make it to the final as Ali and boring Ricky are much better dancers and it will be a much closer competition then.

Thought it was Mr. Antontainment and Laila's time to go last night and though I agree that Darcy adds nothing at this stage I would rather have her on the panel than Alesha who I have grown to dislike, I'm afraid, as the series has gone on


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 6, 2009)

How does it work if there's a tie on points?
The way I reckon next week will go is:

Judges' vote: 
Ricky (3 points)
Ali (2 points) 
Chris (1 point)

Public vote:
Chris (3 points)
Ali (2 points)
Ricky (1 point)

By my calculations, that gives all three couples 4 points each, ie. a 3-way tie. What happens then?!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 6, 2009)

They will have to fight it out naked and covered in hairspray and fake tan, in a bath of sequins.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 6, 2009)

Wicked! 
Chrisnola will get pwned.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> How does it work if there's a tie on points?
> The way I reckon next week will go is:
> 
> Judges' vote:
> ...



The public vote decides, I think, so Chris and Ali would go through.  It's a shame that the final has to be a two-horse race this year, as a Chris/Ali final would be a bit unbalanced.  Chris is clearly winning the public vote this year - I definitely like him and Ola best of the remaining contestants.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree that Darcy adds nothing at this stage I would rather have her on the panel than Alesha who I have grown to dislike, I'm afraid, as the series has gone on



She's just about the only british professional dancer (of any sort) people have heard of isn't she? Outside of the pro dancers on strictly?

I thought she came in late because (as well as being in Oz), her comments would be on very good dancers and she can pick up on nuances. If Karen Hardy was available I would ask her (instead of Alesha who lacks weight) and keep Darcey if only because she looks wonderful..

Was speaking to a beeb person this week who said the two nicest people are still in the comp. Chris and.. Brian! And the worst one went this weekend, and it wasn't Anton..


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> She's just about the only british professional dancer (of any sort) people have heard of isn't she? Outside of the pro dancers on strictly?
> 
> I thought she came in late because (as well as being in Oz), her comments would be on very good dancers and she can pick up on nuances. If Karen Hardy was available I would ask her (instead of Alesha who lacks weight) and keep Darcey if only because she looks wonderful..
> 
> Was speaking to a beeb person this week who said the two nicest people are still in the comp. Chris and.. Brian! And the worst one went this weekend, and it wasn't Anton..



I've heard that about Laila as well.  And Chris is very well liked on Breakfast, I think.  I love the fact that he actually listens to the judges, and takes criticism very well.  Ola is clearly thrilled to still be in the competition, as she's had some right duffers in previous years.  Good to hear that the shiny Tuna is a nice bloke.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 6, 2009)

There seemed to be a bit of tension between Anton and Laila last night, not overt but they just didn't seem quite as attached to each other as the rest of the couples are.
It must be hard for the pros if they get paired with a celeb who they can't click with ...


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 6, 2009)

Ms T said:


> The public vote decides, I think, so Chris and Ali would go through.



Isn't there a dance-off in the semis?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> O well now there's a surprise....
> 
> funny how Ricky is in bottom two, reckon that assault thing didn't go down well with the audience?



I think people just haven't warmed to them. SCD watchers like the journey, and there's been no journey with them - they've been cool and professional from the start.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2009)

That's also my feeling about Whittle - no journey. I also wonder if his Mr Smooth schtick has slowly becoming Mr Vacuous.

Obviously the Tuna's have the most appealing, shagtastic  'journey' but I also think Ola and Chris together seem to be greater than the sum of the parts; very cute, in an old fashioned sense.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> There seemed to be a bit of tension between Anton and Laila last night, not overt but they just didn't seem quite as attached to each other as the rest of the couples are.
> It must be hard for the pros if they get paired with a celeb who they can't click with ...


Laila is a very beautiful woman.  But I'm strangely unattracted to her.  I think there's something a bit distant, almost cold about her personality at times.  If you know what I mean.  It's not that I dislike her, just that I don't warm to her.  (Whereas, Natalie was very warm and appealing, and therefore attractive, although not "goodlooking").  That has nothing to do with dancing, though.  I think she was just inconsistent.

I hope Chris and Ola make it through.  His dancing has been more of a story.  Ricky has been the front runner all the way, but has stayed static.  He's still great, obviously, but he hasn't _improved_.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope Chris and Ola make it through.  His dancing has been more of a story.  Ricky has been the front runner all the way, but has stayed static.  He's still great, obviously, but he hasn't _improved_.



This


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 6, 2009)

Well i am in camp Cola this year, as others have said Ricky has made it look easy from day one and doesnt seem to have improved. And as much as i like Tuna, there is something about Ali that makes me want to check her back bone is in place, cant help it she just irritates me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2009)

What I like about Chris and Ola is that before this partnership she has come across, to me, as rather cold and dislikeable, a bit like her husband, but with Chris she seems to have relaxed and just be really enjoying herself 

I still don't think they should be in the final, in dance terms, though I do agree that of all the competitiors they have 'journeyed' the most, both of them in a way, however it would be kind of sweet if they were.

I will probably continue voting for them (twice yesterday !)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2009)

No dance-off on Saturday, which is interesting (they just announced it on It Takes Two).  There was a lot of discussion on Digital Spy about how the dance-off would be unfair, because the person who won the public vote (presumably Chris) could end up in the dance-off and be ejected by the judges.  I wonder if the Beeb have been taking note.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 7, 2009)

You know they do.

So if there's no dance off, it's the judges scores + the public vote, and the lowest leaves?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You know they do.
> 
> So if there's no dance off, it's the judges scores + the public vote, and the lowest leaves?



Presumably, and in the event of a tie, the person with the most public votes wins.  I reckon this is how it'll go:

Chris 1+3=4
Ali 2+2=4
Ricky 3+1=4

Ricky out.  Unless there's a radical decline in Chris's popularity, which I can't see happening.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. I imagine there will some scrutiny of the formula this week, as well (judges % vs. public %).


----------



## innit (Dec 7, 2009)

Ms T said:


> No dance-off on Saturday, which is interesting (they just announced it on It Takes Two).  There was a lot of discussion on Digital Spy about how the dance-off would be unfair, because the person who won the public vote (presumably Chris) could end up in the dance-off and be ejected by the judges.  I wonder if the Beeb have been taking note.



Would that really be unfair though?

I thought Alesha looked a bit naffed off when Darcy was talking on It Takes Two.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2009)

innit said:


> Would that really be unfair though?
> 
> I thought Alesha looked a bit naffed off when Darcy was talking on It Takes Two.



Every week Tess says "vote to save your favourite".  If the favourite with the public ends up going out of the competition, as could have happened on Saturday, that's not really in the spirit of Strictly, imho.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You know they do.
> 
> So if there's no dance off, it's the judges scores + the public vote, and the lowest leaves?



I'll take bets on all three managing to go through to the final, votes all rolling over. </conspiracy theory>


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone else think that Laila's mistake in the Samba looked just like when Baby goes wrong in the exhibition dance in Dirty Dancing?


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2009)

god I hope Chris goes on saturday, he's fucking boring.  he has managed one dance when he didn't look like a total arse with his mouh hanging open the whole way through it. He did hardly any actual steps in his last dance, altho he did manage to do them all right.  Yawn.  Tedious twat who makes grannies smile.  

Fuck this 'journey' bollocks, he's improved a bit, but not that much, certainly nothing like as much as Tom did last year, by the time he was done he was actually _good_ even if not really the best. 

Hopefully Ricky's votes will only have been low in previous weeks cos everyone knows it didn't matter, even if he was in the dance off he'd win, so he couldn't be got rid off. If he doesn't get into the final it'll be a farce, a farce I tell you!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2009)

Erin and Ian were good on the choreography corner today


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm all out of love for Ricky Witless. 

Bring on the Tuna!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 11, 2009)

Goddamit, I'm going to miss it this week AND next week


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2009)

you just watch it when you get in, or in the morning . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know who I want


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2009)

So who's watching tonight?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

I missed the first 15 mins and thus missed Ola wearing... well, very little at all.

Chris and Ola are a lovely couple, I just don't think he's quite a good enough dancer


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2009)

I have just remembered (got distracted by putting up tree )

Why is Darcey Bussell a judge?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

thought Chris's rumba was quite lovely, ali's AT was very messy and unconvincing - overmarked.  Ricky's waltz may have been good but it was dull.  Ricky needs crowd-pleasing stuff to give people a reason to vote - and that wasn't it.

LOVED Chris's AT.  they have more chemistry than Ali and Bryan, imo - which is very odd.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

naah, it better be his last night really. ricky v ali will be so much a better final.  chris is quite charming, but he's just not good enough a dancer.

so have to vote for both ali and ricky to make sure at least one of them beats him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Why is Darcey Bussell a judge?


Because she's brilliant  

I switched over to the snooker to ignore Tess and missed the scores for Chris and Ola


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2009)

I just don't know . . . Team Tuna and the Hobbits, I suppose. But fairs fair, Ricky is the best. 

Not thinking about it, it's doing my head in 

p.s. loved the way Natalie's underskirts flowed around*


*technical term


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think she was expecting that...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> thought Chris's rumba was quite lovely, ali's AT was very messy and unconvincing - overmarked.  Ricky's waltz may have been good but it was dull.  Ricky needs crowd-pleasing stuff to give people a reason to vote - and that wasn't it.
> 
> LOVED Chris's AT.  they have more chemistry than Ali and Bryan, imo - which is very odd.



I agree with all  of this.  

I missed the snog.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

i like the american smooth, but i didn't love that.  seemed a bit gangly.  hey - what do i know?

maybe they need ali to be top with the judges so that ricky getting booted on the technicalities of tie-scoring won't be such a scandal?

my problem with ali, is that she's just so Church of England.

I'd prefer a ricky/chris final - but it's not going to happen.  He's not likeable enough.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2009)

He's  pleading with the audience . .  my dad was in the RAF, yada, yak, yak. Oh no, and she's turned on the waterworks . . . nah. Thanks but nay!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I missed the snog*s*.


 You missed them both


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

the waterworks may have been bollocks, but that was fucking brilliant


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

just took 19 attempts to get through to vote for ricky...

only 17 for ali


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2009)

Darcy's legs are just amazing.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> *my problem with ali, is that she's just so Church of England.*
> 
> I'd prefer a ricky/chris final - but it's not going to happen.  He's not likeable enough.





Chris just isn't good enough to be in the final


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Darcy's legs are just amazing.


 Aren't they just  That was bloody amazing.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2009)

She is fantastic - I've seen her dance with the Royal Ballet a few times and she dances everyone else off the stage whatever she does


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

"One of these couples has danced their last dance" - while looking at Chris!

Subtle


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

balls... chris bloody hollins is in the tour, but ricky whittle isn't!   just bought tickets for the in-laws for the show in sheffield next year, and have to accompany them


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Chris just isn't good enough to be in the final


it isn't and has never been about the best dancer, though.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> balls... chris bloody hollins is in the tour, but ricky whittle isn't!   *just bought tickets for the in-laws for the show in sheffield next year, and have to accompany them*



Yeah yeah.... Likely story


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

ther has to be a certain quality tho, and chris doesn't have it. Tom wasn't the best dancer last year either, but he was pretty good.  Chris aint.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> it isn't and has never been about the best dancer, though.



Yeah but it should be


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah yeah.... Likely story



well, mrs b was going to, and it'd just be rude not to go with them....


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> balls... chris bloody hollins is in the tour, but ricky whittle isn't!   just bought tickets for the in-laws for the show in sheffield next year, and have to accompany them



Julian Clarey was in it last year. Absolutely bloody hilarious


----------



## Me76 (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> thought Chris's rumba was quite lovely, ali's AT was very messy and unconvincing - overmarked.  Ricky's waltz may have been good but it was dull.  Ricky needs crowd-pleasing stuff to give people a reason to vote - and that wasn't it.
> 
> LOVED Chris's AT.  they have more chemistry than Ali and Bryan, imo - which is very odd.





spanglechick said:


> i like the american smooth, but i didn't love that.  seemed a bit gangly.  hey - what do i know?
> 
> maybe they need ali to be top with the judges so that ricky getting booted on the technicalities of tie-scoring won't be such a scandal?
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you have said here Spangles.  Ali just bores me to death.  Yeah you're sweet, get over it.  I really didn't think either of her dances were that good tonight either - and her hair was shocking.  Her face was quite funny when Tuna stuck his tongue in though.  I think her wearing small heels since she did her ankle has affected my opinion of her dancing actually.

Cola's tango was a-maz-ing!

I thought Ricky had a couple of clunky bits in his AT (although it was good) - did he cock up a little bit?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> LOVED Chris's AT.  they have more chemistry than Ali and Bryan, imo - which is very odd.





It goes to show that chemistry doesn't just come from a romantic relationship.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2009)

The audience sitting behind Brucie on that last link was interesting - 30 women and one bloke!

I don't think I'll be in  a hurray to watch Hairspray.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Why is everyone out of breath?! 

Phil Jupitus was when he was singing, now Lily Allen


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Well she's a bit rubbish, she keeps slipping on the dancefloor


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why is everyone out of breath?!
> 
> Phil Jupitus was when he was singing, now Lily Allen



jupitus was awful.  can't believe he's doing seven shows a week and isn't better than that.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

ricky in and i bet ali out.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ricky in and i bet ali out.



you're right!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Well holy shit.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

get in.

late surge for ricky, inspired by len's direction.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, Len absolutely hit the spot with his 'underdog but fairness' speech.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 12, 2009)

what a load of rubbish. I understood keeping Chris in in the earlier stages, but knocking Ali out and getting into the finals? What's that about?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 12, 2009)

That is fucking brilliant - I cannot wait for the final now!!!

Jupitus was very poo.  Can I just ask though - who is doing the Saturday night performance of the show while all the stars are on Strictly?  You would be pissed off if yhou paid to go and see Hairspray and got all the understudies.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 12, 2009)

I was wondering if the Hairspray bit was pre-recorded, because they can't have just left no-one there, surely?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is what he said on twitter, about 4 hours ago:



> Well... I think it's safe to say that Strictly did not go well... 2 takes and could not hear myself on either... Such is life...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2009)

Yay!  A fair result, I think.  Looking forward to the final now.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

all the music acts are recorded in the afternoon.  also most of the prodances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Ah, that's kind of a shame, though makes more sense of things.

But wait, have we just been lied to by the BBC _again_?!? 

Goddamit, I will not have this! Bring me the head of... um, someone important at the BBC.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, that's kind of a shame, though makes more sense of things.
> 
> But wait, have we just been lied to by the BBC _again_?!?
> 
> Goddamit, I will not have this! Bring me the head of... um, someone important at the BBC.



don't think it's a secret.

bbc's strictly twitterfeed mentioned it a few times in last few weeks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope, I've been lied to and I demand recompense.

The final must take place live in my living room, I shall sit on Darcey Bussell's lap and there will be no hosts. I pay my license fee, I know my rights.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nope, I've been lied to and I demand recompense.
> 
> The final must take place live in my living room, I shall sit on Darcey Bussel's lap and there will be no hosts. I pay my license fee, I know my rights.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 13, 2009)

Ali's out?! Aw man. I must watch this tomorrow morning, in bed with a cuppa.
Also - Ali & Tuna snogged on camera? This also I must watch.

Anything else I should look out for?!


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 13, 2009)

I AM SOOO HAPPY Hobbits Vs Giants!  YEAH BABY, i am so glad that Ali is out, i used to be so bored when she danced. Team Cola entertain me and thats what i want. I thought that Natalie might have stood on Ricky's foot during the AT? As for hairspray i was gonna say Mr. Jupitus was awful. 

PS this is shells not TM.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yes, Len absolutely hit the spot with his 'underdog but fairness' speech.


A speech _guaranteed_ to knock Ali out.  The Mrs said that as soon as the words were out of his mouth.  And she was right.

Anyway, it isn't a technical contest.  If it was, it'd go on the judges' votes.  Either that or Tess would say "Please try to replicate the judges' leader board when you phone in".  But she doesn't.  She says "You need to vote to keep your favourites in".


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone know what the studio audience does between part one and part two - it might be artifical I suppose, I didn't think to note when the 'phone lines closed'?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> A speech _guaranteed_ to knock Ali out.  The Mrs said that as soon as the words were out of his mouth.  And she was right.


Yep, no question.


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> I thought that Natalie might have stood on Ricky's foot during the AT?



She does, at about 4.19/4.20 on this



Still very good however, but is she legally contracted to do the splits in every dance she does (thought they were out of place in their waltz)


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 13, 2009)

Le sigh. I'm extremely unmotivated about the final now. I suppose it's going to have to be Ricky, simply to stop the Chrisnola juggernaught, but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe Ola may wear *that* catsuit again... ;-)


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2009)

Felt like the Ian Waite Show during the middle part.


----------



## malice (Dec 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Felt like the Ian Waite Show during the middle part.



This is in no way a bad thing though, was the best part of the show. Are Jade and Ian going to perform their tango next week? There was some suggestion of them doing this if her knee was up to it?


----------



## malice (Dec 13, 2009)

And while I'm here, a little dress watch:

Ali's was the best of the AT dresses, properly lovely, though it's generally a good style, and all three were fine. I did like the fact Ola had gone for some festive lameta for the Rumba. Other than that, Ali's American smooth wasn't as good as her other american smooth dress. But at this point, there is less dress variety, which makes it less fun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

Caught up on this yesterday - sorry to see Ali and Brian go as I would have prefered them in the final than Ricky and Natlaie, but that is 'cos I am not keen on them as a couple.

Feel a bit sorry for Chris as he has, apparently, received a lot of criticism of being in the final but that is rather unfair as if people voted for him what can he do.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2009)

well, he could learn to dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> well, he could learn to dance



He can dance.....just not quite as good as the others


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feel a bit sorry for Chris as he has, apparently, received a lot of criticism of being in the final but that is rather unfair as if people voted for him what can he do.


 I'm not sure how much of the criticism is levelled at him exactly as, like you say, he can't help being there and isn't about to do a John Sargeant, but I think a lot of people think he's not a better dancer than the other two in the semis and so shouldn't really be in the final.

But of course, as has been said many times before, it's clearly not based purely on ability.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not sure how much of the criticism is levelled at him exactly as, like you say, he can't help being there and isn't about to do a John Sargeant, *but I think a lot of people think he's not a better dancer than the other two in the semis and so shouldn't really be in the final*.
> 
> But of course, as has been said many times before, it's clearly not based purely on ability.



I agree tbh - I would rather have seen an Ali/Brian and Ricky/Natalie final as I think the standard of dance would make it a close thing between them and more interesting. I have voted for Chris and Ola before but wouldn't have done on Saturday had I been around.

Some of the criticism - on digital spy for instance - has been really quite nasty and I just think that is a bit unfair


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 14, 2009)

It’s the voters surely, all Hollins does is his best.

I still find them both a little curious as characters though. We see mums and dads but no girlfriends, no best mate, no gang of mates – even when Hollins finally moved from his parents to his new place Ola and James Jordan helped him move. And was I wrong about the imaginary girlfriend or has she been revealed in the papers somewhere?

It might be the Strictly way – I’m still new to this – but I have seen the friends sofa chats on ITT, but not about these two . . .


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I for one am quite happy with the final. I like Team Cola for the fact they work so well together - ok, so not technically the best dancers but the most in sync couple. Its never been all about dancing and it never will be - personality and whether a couple gel together is a HUGE factor in the sucess of anyone...... remember Darren Gough anyone? I like Ricky W for the fact he looks so damn smooth and effortless on the dance floor - lovely to watch. 

Ali can dance but is this series Rachel Stevens - too sweet for her own good.

And on a final note, the more we see of Ian Waite the better!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> Well I for one am quite happy with the final. I like Team Cola for the fact they work so well together - ok, so not technically the best dancers but the most in sync couple. Its never been all about dancing and it never will be - personality and whether a couple gel together is a HUGE factor in the sucess of anyone...... remember Darren Gough anyone? I like Ricky W for the fact he looks so damn smooth and effortless on the dance floor - lovely to watch.
> 
> Ali can dance but is this series Rachel Stevens - too sweet for her own good.
> 
> *And on a final note, the more we see of Ian Waite the better*!!!!!



I am with you on that


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 14, 2009)

Indeed, I know people have spoken about Anton the Berk taking over from Brucie but Ian might be better?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2009)

i think 'fairness' is a bit of a red herring:  they all start with different levels of both natural ability and prior training - Ali did ballet as a child, and actors have dance training at acting school.  

I don't think you can knock any of the finalists for not putting in the effort - certainly Chris has tried as hard as the others, and the fact that there are things he hasn't been able to improve (poo face) is no different than ali's inability to get down and dirty, or ricky's tendency to make mistakes in every dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed, I know people have spoken about Anton the Berk taking over from Brucie but Ian might be better?



hmmm - I have a horrible feeling they're lining up James to co-host ITT...


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i think 'fairness' is a bit of a red herring:  they all start with different levels of both natural ability and prior training - Ali did ballet as a child, and actors have dance training at acting school.
> 
> I don't think you can knock any of the finalists for not putting in the effort - certainly Chris has tried as hard as the others, and the fact that there are things he hasn't been able to improve (poo face) is no different than ali's inability to get down and dirty, or ricky's tendency to make mistakes in every dance.



that's true, apart from about his face.  It looks like utter shit. Completely off-putting.  Ricky's mistakes aren't (usually) that bad, but Chris' face is.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i think 'fairness' is a bit of a red herring:  they all start with different levels of both natural ability and prior training - Ali did ballet as a child, and actors have dance training at acting school.
> 
> I don't think you can knock any of the finalists for not putting in the effort - certainly Chris has tried as hard as the others


 Again, I don't think anyone is knocking Chris' effort, and that's probably one of the major factors he's in the final, but from a purely dancing ability POV it should be Ricky and Ali in the final.

Take your point about the starting levels though, and it's something I've always thought is a little iffy (having people like Rachel Stevens for whom dancing used to comprise a key aspect of her job ffs!).


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> that's true, apart from about his face.  It looks like utter shit. Completely off-putting.  Ricky's mistakes aren't (usually) that bad, but Chris' face is.



but the point is that each contestant has something which hasn't really improved at all despite all their trying.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feel a bit sorry for Chris as he has, apparently, received a lot of criticism of being in the final but that is rather unfair as if people voted for him what can he do.


It's bizarre if some people hold that against him.

Anyway, as I've said, if it's supposed to be the dancers the judges think are best that get through, then why have a public vote at all?



belboid said:


> well, he could learn to dance


He's better than you.


----------



## innit (Dec 14, 2009)

WAAAAAAAH

(still haven't had time to watch Strictly)

(don't know who went)

(backs out of thread with eyes closed)


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> but the point is that each contestant has something which hasn't really improved at all despite all their trying.



Ricky has improved tho, whilst he does still make too many little errors, they are becoming fewer, and a couple of times he's done it nigh on perfect.  Twas Natalie stood on his feet last week.



danny la rouge said:


> He's better than you.



Craig was better than me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

Can I also just say I hated that show dance! I mean it was impressive and all but it is basically acrobatics, imo, not dance. There seems little connection between the pair and it's all about his stamina and ability to lift her plus her suppleness.

Also I am worried that Chris may do him and Ola an injury if they try to replicate it  I am hoping they will go the Camilla/Whatsisface last year and do a different style of show dance.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It’s the voters surely, all Hollins does is his best.
> 
> I still find them both a little curious as characters though. We see mums and dads but no girlfriends, no best mate, no gang of mates – even when Hollins finally moved from his parents to his new place Ola and James Jordan helped him move. And was I wrong about the imaginary girlfriend or has she been revealed in the papers somewhere?
> 
> It might be the Strictly way – I’m still new to this – but I have seen the friends sofa chats on ITT, but not about these two . . .



I think his girlfriend was in the audience on Sat, sitting next to his Dad.  But she's obviously decided she doesn't want to be on telly, and who can blame her?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 14, 2009)

I saw her, but I thought she looked worringly like him i.e. his sister. But then I think his mum and dad look like brother and sister so I'm not very good  . . .  yep, I'm sure you're right.


----------



## innit (Dec 14, 2009)

Noooooo 

I thought Natalie looked stricken after the results... Chris and Ola looked smugly triumphant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2009)

innit said:


> Noooooo
> 
> I thought Natalie looked stricken after the results... Chris and Ola looked smugly triumphant.


Pleased.  They looked pleased.


----------



## innit (Dec 14, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Pleased.  They looked pleased.



Smug.

And I wouldn't look pleased if I knocked somebody who was better than me out of a contest, I would look sorry.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2009)

innit said:


> Smug.
> 
> And I wouldn't look pleased if I knocked somebody who was better than me out of a contest, I would look sorry.


She wasn't better _every_ week.

Anyway, it clearly isn't a contest about who is the best dancer.  If it was, the judges' scores would be final.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2009)

innit said:


> Smug.
> 
> And I wouldn't look pleased if I knocked somebody who was better than me out of a contest, I would look sorry.



I think there was a bit of wry regret there.  But you can't expect them to pretend to be miserable just for the sake of it.  It is Ola's first time in the final and she deserves it.  So does Chris!  So purner!


----------



## innit (Dec 14, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> She wasn't better _every_ week.
> 
> Anyway, it clearly isn't a contest about who is the best dancer.  If it was, the judges' scores would be final.



I didn't say it was a contest about the best dancer, I said I thought it was appropriate to look sorry if you get to stay and someone with more ability has to leave.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2009)

innit said:


> I didn't say it was a contest about the best dancer, I said I thought it was appropriate to look sorry if you get to stay and someone with more ability has to leave.



I didn't think he looked smug - I thought it was a mixture of being pleased and embarrassed that he'd knocked a better dancer out of the competition.  He said as much on It Takes Two tonight.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2009)

innit said:


> I didn't say it was a contest about the best dancer, I said I thought it was appropriate to look sorry if you get to stay and someone with more ability has to leave.


I understand the _sporting_ thing to do is chant:

"LOOOO-ZZZERRRSSS"


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 14, 2009)

After watching It Takes Two tonight, any remaining tolerance I might have had for Chrisnola has gone. 
They can be nuked from space for all I care.

Is Strictly _always _best around the halfway mark?!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> Ricky has improved tho, whilst he does still make too many little errors, they are becoming fewer, and a couple of times he's done it nigh on perfect.  *Twas Natalie stood on his feet last week.*



Strikes me that if you've got a pro standing on a non-pro's feet, it's because the non-pro had his feet in the wrong place. 

Chris and Ola might win this thing, which would be a travesty. But no more of a travesty than Darren Gough winning it. Or Austin Healy not getting further than he did. Or any of Anton Du Beke's latin dancing. Or Arlene Phillips being sacked. 

Ah yes, travesties are all par for the course on Strictly.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 14, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Chris and Ola might win this thing, which would be a travesty. But no more of a travesty than Darren Gough winning it. Or Austin Healy not getting further than he did.



Iirc Julian Clarey made the final didn't he? And someone really awful did the year previous to that?

At least the boy Hollins can dance a bit.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Iirc Julian Clarey made the final didn't he? And *someone really awful did the year previous to that?*
> 
> At least the boy Hollins can dance a bit.



alfie moon's little brother. chris somebody.

the thing about strictly is that it really needs somebody who has both talent and personality in the last few shows.  Alesha, tom chambers, zoe ball, jill halfpenny... 

if we hadn't lost zoe lucker, i reckon she'd have been the reason to watch.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> alfie moon's little brother. chris somebody.
> 
> the thing about strictly is that it really needs somebody who has both talent and personality in the last few shows.  Alesha, tom chambers, zoe ball, jill halfpenny...
> 
> if we hadn't lost zoe lucker, i reckon she'd have been the reason to watch.



Oh I do miss Zoe. I love her


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 14, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> if we hadn't lost zoe lucker, i reckon she'd have been the reason to watch.



Or Jade Johnson...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2009)

indeed.  I'd have got right behind a Jade, Zoe and Ricky Final.

2 personalities would makeup for mr dullard whittle, and then i could just enjoy his dancing.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2009)

If the two best dancers this weekend had got through to the final, it would have been a personality-free zone.
It was a shame about Jade, she was shaping up really well.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah it's a massive shame that they lost Zoe and Jade too early.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Or Jade Johnson...


It was a shame about Jade.  Things may have been very different had she not had to leave.  And she had more personality than Ali.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It was a shame about Jade.  Things may have been very different had she not had to leave.



I agree - I thought she and Ian had a great dynamic and also she was a fine dancer.

As for Chris looking smug, I don't think so. I thought he looked perplexed and a little sheepish then later happy.

As he said on ITT he is still a bit in two minds about how he feels, especially after he had done a interview earlier in the day where someone told him he had ruined their weekend by knocking Ali and Brian out


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree - I thought she and Ian had a great dynamic and also she was a fine dancer.
> 
> As for Chris looking smug, I don't think so. I thought he looked perplexed and a little sheepish then later happy.
> 
> As he said on ITT he is still a bit in two minds about how he feels, especially after he had done a interview earlier in the day where someone told him he had ruined their weekend by knocking Ali and Brian out


Exactly.


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I also just say I hated that show dance! I mean it was impressive and all but it is basically acrobatics, imo, not dance. There seems little connection between the pair and it's all about his stamina and ability to lift her plus her suppleness.



I said the same this to TM as well, i dont find that interesting at all, and it looked like he nearly dropped her as well at one point.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought it was interesting but I didn't think of it as a 'dance' in the Strictly sense. Part contemporary, part Cirque du Soleil or something.  Don't they sometimes use those inserts to try and 'broaden our minds' a little?


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> Yeah it's a massive shame that they lost Zoe and Jade too early.



actually, Zoe was bloody boring.  Started well, and then became very dull indeed. A decent dancer, better than Chris, but wouldn't have set anything alight personality wise.  Jade is a much bigger loss.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 15, 2009)

Zoe had a bit of a battle going on with her inner demons; I thought that was quite interesting. If she'd had another couple of weeks she could have got over her nerves/self-consciousness and really gone for it ...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 17, 2009)

Not quite seen all of both ITT's this week but is it me or is it as if the most significant comment of the entire series by Len never happened on Saturday?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

Only two hours to go until the final!!! I am unfeasibly excited


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Got the number in your phone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Got the number in your phone?



On speed-dial


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2009)

is jade gonna be on or not did they say?  missed the very beginning, but what a dance from our Ricky!

What's his number?  gotta go out, but have to vote for him anyway...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, Jade is supposed to be dancing, I believe.

So, as Len said, it's all comes down to the "British rooting the underdog" but also "believing in "fairness" 

I understand the Polish in London are all standing by their phones


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

that bloody Mr Sheen


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2009)

Richard Dunwoody is hurting my eyes.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2009)

chris did his routine better, but it was far simpler and less steps


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Surely the Hobbits have to win the public vote and this is too close on the judges vote . . . Hobbits win, don't they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

I've voted  And I may vote again


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

haha Brucie


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2009)

Why isn't Leila dancing tonight?  Did someone say? Is there gossip?


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like Ola for xmas. Make it so


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Why isn't Leila dancing tonight?  Did someone say? Is there gossip?



Flu I think


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

nose job from this new judge. horrendous


----------



## pigtails (Dec 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Flu I think



tuffers had flu, did they say she did as well??


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2009)

Aw, I feel all emotional for Ola  She's such a talented hardworking girl, I'm really glad to see her doing so well in the final.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

pigtails said:


> tuffers had flu, did they say she did as well??



Oooh - good point. Maybe I have got confused


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Flu I think


I would have thought he would have said. All he said was that she couldn't be there but sent her love.

Surely it is a condition of their contract with the show that they are available on this night, unless something urgent comes up?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Any sign of Anton - I notice Tuffers partner is there in the whatsit room?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

So - how do y'all think then? 

I think Ricky _should_ win....but I've voted for Chris 3 times


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

My guess is the Hobbits . . .


----------



## pigtails (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Ricky should but chris will.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So - how do y'all think then?
> 
> I think Ricky _should_ win....but I've voted for Chris 3 times



I'm still trying to get a third vote in but I keep getting the engaged tone. 

I hope my 2 votes are enough. The Hobbits are just that bit more entertaining than Ricky (who is a VERY good dancer).


----------



## ramjamclub (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't stand Chris Hollins.....Please let it not be him!!! If he wins then the BBC will have to rebuild their entrance to get his even bigger head through.


----------



## ramjamclub (Dec 19, 2009)

*the winner is*

bloody hell its chris


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2009)

I have never seen Chris before this show, so I only know him from here, but I think he was a worthy winner. He was fun to watch, and came across as really likeable, and learnt so much from the early stages, whereas Ricky W was just a natural dancer, so not so much fun.  If that makes sense.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 19, 2009)

I am happy


----------



## ramjamclub (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that Chris Hollins has won he will be unbearable to watch on Breakfast news. Jonathan Ross watch out, he'll be after your job!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2009)

In terms of ability, I reckon he was probably somewhere in a little group under the top 4 - what do you think?


Ricky Whittle & Natalie Lowe
Ali Bastian & Brian Fortuna
Jade Johnson & Ian Waite
Zoe Lucker & James Jordan
__________________________________

Natalie Cassidy & Vincent Simone
Chris Hollins & Ola Jordan
Laila Rouass & Anton du Beke
(maybe Phil Tufnall also gets in this group . . .)
__________________________________

Lynda Bellingham & Darren Bennett
Joe Calzaghe & Kristina Rihanoff
Richard Dunwoody & Lilia Kopylova
Ricky Groves & Erin Boag
Martina Hingis & Matthew Cutler
Craig Kelly & Flavia Cacace
Phil Tufnell & Katya Virshilas
Rav Wilding & Aliona Vilani
Jo Wood & Brendan Cole


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought Chris was really good last night and a worthy winner.  He beat Ricky in two of the dances, which was .  I wasn't expecting it to be a great final, tbh, but the small posse of urbanites gathered at Ms T Towers loved it!


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am happy



i felt the same i think they deserved they did a great job. YEAH BABY!


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2009)

oh well, the best dancxer never win i gues (except alesha).

at least i dont have to look at chris' stupid face any more


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 20, 2009)

just watched the final on iplayer....bless the little hobbits 

i'll miss the whittle wiggle every saturday night, but at least i'll be over my crush on the jordans by christmas.


did laila and anton knock tuffers and his partner out? wonder if there's animosity, cos i swear laila wasn't really injured the week before....

edit: ignore me, it was ricky groves who knocked tuffers out


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2010)

well, i have to say, chris hollins was just as annoying live as on the show. at least he didn't win this time. damn things still a fix tho, austin healey was never the best.  but, oohh, i could have watched natalie lowe dance with ian thingy all night


----------



## colacubes (Apr 16, 2014)

Stewart Newman said:


> Maybe the best of both worlds he likes doing it up the arse and Caroline Feraday according to Frank Skinner likes taking it up the arse. Everyone's happy.
> 
> Her photos were all over the internet showing what a nice arse it is too ;-)



You seem like a charmer   And bumping a 4 year old thread to show it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2014)

For the record this turned out to be spam and not simply weirdness, which is why the posts were wiped.


----------



## MarkJM (Dec 11, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Seems pretty well-known.. one shattering blow after another for you today isn't it!


Oh yes Mark Foster lives in Kingston with Colin Jackson


----------



## MarkJM (Dec 11, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> I guess it's not a good time to tell you which of the dancers is a post op transexual then?


Oh please do


----------

